# Quantic Dream: Sexismus-, Ausbeutungs- und Rassismus-Vorwürfe



## Katharina Pache (14. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Quantic Dream: Sexismus-, Ausbeutungs- und Rassismus-Vorwürfe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Quantic Dream: Sexismus-, Ausbeutungs- und Rassismus-Vorwürfe*


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2018)

Tja, und bei Kingdom Come: Deliverance wird dem Hersteller gerade vorgeworfen Rectsextrem zu sein. 

Diese ganzen Shitstorms sind langsam wirklich nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## cholb (14. Januar 2018)

geschehen kann so ein theatralisches missverstaendnis nur, wenn eine firma angestellte hat.
wuerde das gesamte firmenteam aus freien, sprich selbstaendig taetigen, bestehen, koennte es gar nicht soweit kommen.

freelancer koennen im falle des falles jederzeit zu firmenbossen sagen: "leck mich am arsch, mach deinen scheiss selber !!" und "hier ist die honorarendabrechnung.wie sie sehen koennen enthaelt sie einen posten fuer versuchte vertragsverletzung (plus 15% zuschlag)" 
etc. usw.


----------



## cholb (14. Januar 2018)

in der tat "shitstorms"


----------



## cholb (14. Januar 2018)

haette die welt keine groesseren sorgen, wuerde ich ernsthaft der frage nachgehen, warum es vornehmlich in der sogenannten "kreativ-industrie" so haeufig donnert und blitzt ??
erste hypothese koennte sein: wechselseitig enttaeuschte erwartungshaltungen....allgemeiner "hoffnungen" !!

                                                                    wird aus einer kleinen kreativ-bude eine mittelgrosse oekonomisch erfolgreiche firma, beginnen wegen kapitalismus (gewinnmaximierung) etc. , die vielleicht anfaenglich gleichgestellt handelnden, ins oekonomische ungleichgewicht zu kippen.
                                                                    waren die ersten erfolge noch einem frei interagierndem team geschuldet, beginnt ab einer qualifizierten groesse, hierarche ihr dreckiges haupt zu erheben und alle zu beissen, die sich nicht in das starre regelgeruest eingliedern wollen.

etc, usw, das endlose historische spiel von anarchie in richtung hierarchie.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, und bei Kingdom Come: Deliverance wird dem Hersteller gerade vorgeworfen Rectsextrem zu sein.
> 
> Diese ganzen Shitstorms sind langsam wirklich nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen.



Später in den Geschichtsbüchern wird man vom Zeitalter der Dekadenz sprechen. Ein Teil der heutigen Menschen ist einfach nicht mehr ganz dicht, verrückt geworden. 
Da muss ich immer an diesen Fanfilm denken. Ist zwar stark überspitzt, aber in eine ähnliche Richtung geht es überall:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKgVkW-fInE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, und bei Kingdom Come: Deliverance wird dem Hersteller gerade vorgeworfen Rectsextrem zu sein.
> 
> Diese ganzen Shitstorms sind langsam wirklich nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen.



Gab es da nicht auch so einen Shitstorm im Wasserglas weil dem Studio Rassismus vorgeworfen wurde das es nicht genug Schwarze im Spiel gibt?

Ich bleibe bei meinen typischen Statements zu diesen Dingen.

Es ist sehr bedenklich wenn die Anschuldigung den Beweis ersetzt.
Es ist Sache der Entwickler wie ein Spiel sein soll, falls das wem nicht passt muss er das Spiel ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## Feynmann (15. Januar 2018)

Es ist mehr  als bedenklich, diese Entwicklung. Hier wird mittlerweile ein  Parallelsystem etabliert, das Gesetze und Gerichte umgeht. Leider wird Denunzieren  mittlerweile ja schon als Heldentum begriffen. Wir man hier nicht unfreiwillig zum Richter erhoben.


----------



## fud1974 (15. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, und bei Kingdom Come: Deliverance wird dem Hersteller gerade vorgeworfen Rectsextrem zu sein.
> 
> Diese ganzen Shitstorms sind langsam wirklich nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen.



Puuuuh... gaaaaanz heißes Eisen und schwieriges Thema.

Die Sache mit Kingdom Come Deliverance und den Rassismus Vorwürfen werden wir auch in der nächsten Community Podcast Folge angehen.. hatten wir da besprochen da ja auch Forderungen laut wurden dass man solche Titel nicht kaufen und  dann auch gar nicht testen bzw. besprechen  dürfte weil das ja implizit Werbung
wäre usw., ich den Test aber eigentlich schon fix im Plan habe (da ich ja Backer bin kriege ich das Teil ja jetzt eh ) und mich eigentlich auch schon auf den Release freue. :/

Ist jedenfalls ein Minenfeld die Diskussion zur Zeit.


----------



## xaan (15. Januar 2018)

Wir erleben hier gerade "Der Junge der Wolf rief" im Anfangsstadium. All die überzogenen oder gar falschen Vorwürfe werden über kurz oder lang dazu führen, dass man realen Vorwürfen kein Vertrauen mehr schenkt. Eventuell sind wir auch schon da.


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Es ist sehr bedenklich wenn die Anschuldigung den Beweis ersetzt.


Dabei handelt es sich um ein wirklich grosses Problem. Vorverurteilungen sind zwar nichts neues, sie häufen sich im Zuge der aktuellen Debatte allerdings leider sehr. Natürlich ist mir auch die Problematik bewusst, dass die Beweisbarkeit oft schwierig oder gar nicht gegeben ist, nichtsdestotrotz hat man als unschuldig zu gelten, solange nichts bewiesen ist, jedenfalls nach meinem Verständnis eines halbwegs fairen Rechtssystems. Die Medien sind natürlich jeweils (rechtlich) fein raus mit einem knappen Hinweis auf die Unschuldsvermutung am Ende einer Meldung, nur scheint dieser relativ wirkungslos zu sein, der Schaden ist ggf. trotzdem angerichtet.


----------



## Talisman79 (15. Januar 2018)

trotzdem,,is das kind erst mal in den brunnen gefallen is die karriere vorbei.völlig egal ob der jenige unschuldig is.als beispiel zb kachelmann und andreas türck...beide beschuldigt worden,beide unschuldig..bei beiden is die karriere vorbei.im umkehrschluss sollte man die anschuldigen damen mit aller härte des gesetzes bestrafen.

es gibt so viele gekränkte ex-frauen da draußen die sauer sind,wenn der partner ne neue hat,und es gibt nichts schlimmeres als ne gekränkte ex.selbst schon mehrfach erlebt.
oder aktuell in den USA..da wird irgendwelchen 08/15 sternchen das blaue vom himmel versprochen,"die lassen sich darauf ein",lassen sich flachlegen und heulen später rum,das alles nur heiße luft war.tut mir leid,das hat absolut nichts mit sexueller belästigung zutun..das is einfach dummheit ihrerseits


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2018)

Naja, das Ausnutzen von Machtpositionen ist zwar uralt, in Ordnung ist es aber trotzdem nicht. 
Bestrafung schafft leider nichts aus der Welt. Schadensersatz würde ich als wichtiger erachten, bloss ist der entstandene Schaden schwierig zu beziffern.


----------



## TobiWan82 (15. Januar 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich zu diesem expliziten Fall nicht mehr Infos als der Artikel hergibt, aber wenn die Sachen stimmen, ist´s halt auch keine Lappalie. Für mich hört es sich halt so an, dass es sehr wohl Beweise für bestimmtes Verhalten gibt, wie zum Beispiel den Fotoordner mit den anstößigen Montagen. 

In anderen Fällen wie rassistischen/sexistischen Bemerkungen seitens des Chefs zu Mitarbeitern, frage ich mich wie sich die Leute vorstellen da Sachbeweise geliefert zu bekommen? Mehr als Zeugenaussagen geht da in den Bereich des unmöglichen.

XAAN hat da einen interessanten Vergleich mit "Der Junge der Wolf rief" gezogen. Allerdings können wir hier schon am besagten Ende der Geschichte sein, denn falls der Vorwurf gerechtfertigt und belastbar ist und man ein Groß der Kommentare gegen hält scheint man ja eher auf taube Ohren treffen.

@CHOLB:
Im Falle, dass die Teams nur aus Freelancern bestehen, kriegt man halt seinen Shitstorm wenn Projekte abgebrochen oder fertiggestellt werden und man sich dann von den genannten Freelancern in großer Zahl trennt. Zudem ist es in der Regel teurer sich Freelancer ins Boot zu holen als Festangestellte, der Vorteil ist halt das man sich bequemer wieder von ihnen trennen kann und flexibler bleibt.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Januar 2018)

HanFred schrieb:


> Dabei handelt es sich um ein wirklich grosses Problem. Vorverurteilungen sind zwar nichts neues, sie häufen sich im Zuge der aktuellen Debatte allerdings leider sehr. Natürlich ist mir auch die Problematik bewusst, dass die Beweisbarkeit oft schwierig oder gar nicht gegeben ist, nichtsdestotrotz hat man als unschuldig zu gelten, solange nichts bewiesen ist, jedenfalls nach meinem Verständnis eines halbwegs fairen Rechtssystems. Die Medien sind natürlich jeweils (rechtlich) fein raus mit einem knappen Hinweis auf die Unschuldsvermutung am Ende einer Meldung, nur scheint dieser relativ wirkungslos zu sein, der Schaden ist ggf. trotzdem angerichtet.



Es stimmt das Medien dieses Karussell sehr gerne reiten, da sie da nur gewinnen können.

Ich bin da nicht bewandert, aber kann man Medien nicht auch für Dinge wie "Üble Nachrede" oder "Verleumdung" haftbar machen?


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Es stimmt das Medien dieses Karussell sehr gerne reiten, da sie da nur gewinnen können.
> 
> Ich bin da nicht bewandert, aber kann man Medien nicht auch für Dinge wie "Üble Nachrede" oder "Verleumdung" haftbar machen?



Doch natürlich., wenn z.B. unbewiesene Vorwürfe auf unbekannten Quellen beruhen, die ja i.d.R. nicht preisgegeben werden. Quellenschutz ist wichtig, keine Frage, aber es wäre ja noch schöner, wenn sich ein Redakteur einfach Behauptungen aus den Fingern saugen könnte, um sich dann mit selbigem herauszureden. Sowas geschieht, dazu gibt es auch entsprechende Urteile und doch ist es stossend, dass der Redakteur mit einer Geldstrafe davonkommt, während eine Schmutzkampagne trotzdem ihre Wirkung erzielt hat.


----------



## Pollit (15. Januar 2018)

die moralpolizei schlägt wieder zu!

sowas hat in den öffentlichen medien gar nix zu suchen. 
handelt es sich um eine strafrechtliche sache muss sich die anwaltschaft damit auseinandersetzen, ist es das nicht sollte es in dem umfeld bleiben wo die vorwuerfe herkommen.
das hat doch null gesellschaftliche relevanz. zum kotzen sowas.

warum kann sowas nicht einfachm maö intern geklärt werden, warum muss ich kleiner fuzi aus deutschland mich jetzt mit so was auseinander setzen. warum kommt sowas ueberhaupt bei mir an?
was geht mich das was an??????

kranke welt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Puuuuh... gaaaaanz heißes Eisen und schwieriges Thema.
> 
> Die Sache mit Kingdom Come Deliverance und den Rassismus Vorwürfen werden wir auch in der nächsten Community Podcast Folge angehen.. hatten wir da besprochen da ja auch Forderungen laut wurden dass man solche Titel nicht kaufen und  dann auch gar nicht testen bzw. besprechen  dürfte weil das ja implizit Werbung
> wäre usw., ich den Test aber eigentlich schon fix im Plan habe (da ich ja Backer bin kriege ich das Teil ja jetzt eh ) und mich eigentlich auch schon auf den Release freue. :/
> ...



Ich hab das nicht verfolgt. Um was geht es da genau? Um die Vergangenheit diverser Mitarbeiter? Spielinhalte?

Ich hab das Spiel jedenfalls als CE vorbestellt und dabei wird es auch bleiben.


----------



## fud1974 (15. Januar 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab das nicht verfolgt. Um was geht es da genau? Um die Vergangenheit diverser Mitarbeiter? Spielinhalte?



Kurzfassung: Beides.. Vermutete Zugehörigkeit des Project-Leads zu rechten Positionen und Gamergate sowie rassistische Spielinhalte weil nur Menschen weißer Hautfarbe im Spiel auftreten.

So zumindest die Vorwürfe.

Das köchelt schon seit mindestens 2016 ist aber jetzt neulich wieder zur Sprache gekommen.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Januar 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Kurzfassung: Beides.. Vermutete Zugehörigkeit des Project-Leads zu rechten Positionen und Gamergate sowie rassistische Spielinhalte weil nur Menschen weißer Hautfarbe im Spiel auftreten.
> 
> So zumindest die Vorwürfe.
> 
> Das köchelt schon seit mindestens 2016 ist aber jetzt neulich wieder zur Sprache gekommen.



Beziehst du dich darauf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Kurzfassung: Beides.. Vermutete Zugehörigkeit des Project-Leads zu rechten Positionen und Gamergate sowie rassistische Spielinhalte weil nur Menschen weißer Hautfarbe im Spiel auftreten.
> 
> So zumindest die Vorwürfe.
> 
> Das köchelt schon seit mindestens 2016 ist aber jetzt neulich wieder zur Sprache gekommen.



Danke für die Info!

Das mit der weißen Hautfarbe hab ich befürchtet. Aber diese Menschen sollten einfach mal an den Zeitpunkt denken, in welcher Zeit dieses Spiel spielt und an welchem Ort. Zu der Zeit gab es doch so gut wie keine dunkelhäutigen hier in Europa, nur in ganz minimaler Zahl und sind so gut wie gar nicht (in der Öffentlichkeit) aufgefallen. Also geschichtlich ist das völlig korrekt. Vor allem arbeiten doch sogar Historiker mit ihnen zusammen, das macht den Vorwurf noch absurder.
Und vor allem sich darüber in Europa aufzuregen, das ist lächerlich. Der Großteil ist nun mal hellhäutig, genauso wie der Großteil in Afrika dunkelhäutig ist. Sich darüber überhaupt aufzuregen, da denke ich mir immer, dass diese Leute wohl zu viel Zeit haben.
Und was der Project-Leader in seiner Freizeit macht, das ist seine Sache, auch seine politische Ausrichtung. Das gehört in einer Demokratie dazu, dass jeder unterschiedliche Positionen vertreten darf. Damit haben anscheinend einige heute Probleme.
Vor allen Dingen ist es eine persönliche Sache und hat mit dem Entwicklerteam und der Entwicklung eines Spieles null zu tun.
 Ich finde es sogar schrecklich, wenn man jetzt schon das Privatleben von Entwicklern durchforstet, das ist wirklich eine besorgniserregende Entwicklung.


----------



## fud1974 (15. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich darauf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist die Geschichte von 2016, die aktuelle Diskussion entstand wohl eher aus dem folgenden Beitrag und eskalierte dann unter anderem auf Twitter auch unter diversen Journalisten und Podcastern.

https://lepetitcapo.wordpress.com/2...ige-schraeglage-von-kingdom-come-deliverance/

Wobei natürlich gleich Vorwürfe laut wurden dass man am "gendern" im Text merken würde dass die Veröffentlichung aus der "linken Ecke" kommen würde, was natürlich auch gleich für Zoff in der Diskussion sorgte.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das mit der weißen Hautfarbe hab ich befürchtet. Aber diese Menschen sollten einfach mal an den Zeitpunkt denken, in welcher Zeit dieses Spiel spielt und an welchem Ort. Zu der Zeit gab es doch so gut wie keine dunkelhäutigen hier in Europa, nur in ganz minimaler Zahl und sind so gut wie gar nicht (in der Öffentlichkeit) aufgefallen. Also geschichtlich ist das völlig korrekt. Vor allem arbeiten doch sogar Historiker mit ihnen zusammen, das macht den Vorwurf noch absurder.



Gerade just das (= also das es keine schwarzen Menschen in Europa des Mittelalters gab) ist durchaus umstritten, die historische Genauigkeit von Kingdom Come wird auch von verschiedenen Ecken aus angezweifelt bzw. dass es eine Pseudo-Historie wäre, ein Mittelalter wie wir
es vom Klischee her erwarten würden und nicht wie die aktuelle Forschung es wohl sieht.. aber ich bin da kein Fachmann und kann das nicht beurteilen.

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir das Ding anschauen aber die Vorwürfe im Hinterkopf haben und schauen, ob man davon "was merkt".. sofern das überhaupt für einen Nicht-Fachmann der mittelalterlichen europäischen Geschichte wie mich möglich ist, schließlich habe ich auch 
nur eher die Klischees vom Mittelalter im Kopf.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2018)

Von wem soll das denn sonst kommen? Das kommt (fast) immer aus der links-grünen Ecke. Die haben anscheinend nichts anderes zu tun, als anderen das Leben zur Hölle zu machen oder es zu zerstören, und den Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen. Alleine, dass sie das Leben von Spielentwicklern durchforsten, das zeigt, welch Geistes Kind sie sind. Der Erich Honecker hätte sich über solche Leute sehr gefreut.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich finde es sogar schrecklich, wenn man jetzt schon das Privatleben von Entwicklern durchforstet, das ist wirklich eine besorgniserregende Entwicklung..



da brauchte man nicht viel zu durchforsten: der creative director tritt öffentlich mit t-shirts einer neo-nazi-kombo (bzw dem projekt eines bekennenden neo-nazis) auf und gibt breitbart fragwürdige interviews. das dürfte die spielepresse durchaus mal thematisieren. und dass diese tatsache grundsätzlich keine rolle spielt bzw spielen muss, so lange nur das spiel taugt, halte ich für ziemlich blauäugig.


----------



## golani79 (16. Januar 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das ist die Geschichte von 2016, die aktuelle Diskussion entstand wohl eher aus dem folgenden Beitrag und eskalierte dann unter anderem auf Twitter auch unter diversen Journalisten und Podcastern.
> 
> https://lepetitcapo.wordpress.com/2...ige-schraeglage-von-kingdom-come-deliverance/
> 
> ...





Bonkic schrieb:


> da brauchte man nicht viel zu durchforsten: der creative director tritt öffentlich mit t-shirts einer neo-nazi-kombo (bzw dem projekt eines bekennenden neo-nazis) auf und gibt breitbart fragwürdige interviews. das dürfte die spielepresse durchaus mal thematisieren. und dass diese tatsache grundsätzlich keine rolle spielt bzw spielen muss, so lange nur das spiel taugt, halte ich für ziemlich blauäugig.


https://mobile.twitter.com/danielvavra/status/514453510906445825?lang=en

Oder sind andere Shirts gemeint?


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Oder sind andere Shirts gemeint?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(burzum)


----------



## Promego (16. Januar 2018)

um auf quantic dream zurückzukommen - dem studio eilt sein ruf vorraus, für mich ist das nicht überraschend. zur frage warum das gerade in der kreativ branche eher vorkommt? ich bin mir sicher, dass tut es nicht - bei der telekom wird es genauso einen chef geben der seiner sekretärin an den arsch langt, der unterschied ist eher das die das maul nicht aufmacht.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Januar 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das ist die Geschichte von 2016, die aktuelle Diskussion entstand wohl eher aus dem folgenden Beitrag und eskalierte dann unter anderem auf Twitter auch unter diversen Journalisten und Podcastern.
> 
> https://lepetitcapo.wordpress.com/2...ige-schraeglage-von-kingdom-come-deliverance/
> 
> Wobei natürlich gleich Vorwürfe laut wurden dass man am "gendern" im Text merken würde dass die Veröffentlichung aus der "linken Ecke" kommen würde, was natürlich auch gleich für Zoff in der Diskussion sorgte.



Ich habe den Text nur überflogen, aber ich frage mich dennoch was die Leute damit bezwecken wollen. Ich finde man sollte die Entwickler erstmal ihr Spiel fertig stellen lassen, dann kann man es bewerten. Weiterhin finde ich es extrem affig das in letzter Zeit viele meinen sich auf jede beliebige Art in Spielentwicklung einmischen zu dürfen und dann auch noch die Dreistigkeit besitzen zu erwarten das man auf sie hört. Der Schlag Menschen soll doch bitte selber mal versuchen ein Spiel nach ihren Vorstellungen auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Alreech (16. Januar 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Gerade just das (= also das es keine schwarzen Menschen in Europa des Mittelalters gab) ist durchaus umstritten, die historische Genauigkeit von Kingdom Come wird auch von verschiedenen Ecken aus angezweifelt bzw. dass es eine Pseudo-Historie wäre, ein Mittelalter wie wir
> es vom Klischee her erwarten würden und nicht wie die aktuelle Forschung es wohl sieht.. aber ich bin da kein Fachmann und kann das nicht beurteilen.


Was ist daran umstritten ?
Laut dem Fachmagazin VICE gab es im Mittelalter kaum Menschen mit Schwarzer Hautfarbe in Europa, und deswegen sind Straßen mit "Mohr" im Namen rassistisch und müssen umbenannt werden.
https://www.vice.com/de_ch/article/bnbzvq/wiener-rassismus-ist-versteckt-und-gemein



> Ich für meinen Teil werde mir das Ding anschauen aber die Vorwürfe im Hinterkopf haben und schauen, ob man davon "was merkt".. sofern das überhaupt für einen Nicht-Fachmann der mittelalterlichen europäischen Geschichte wie mich möglich ist, schließlich habe ich auch
> nur eher die Klischees vom Mittelalter im Kopf.


Dabei ist doch Kingdome Come Deliverance gerade mit dem Anspruch angetreten das Mittelalter Klischee zu widerlegen... oh, nö, ist es nicht, aber was solls...
Aber bessere Werbung als einen zünftigen Rassismus Vorwurf gibt es eigentlich nicht... 

Positiv ist das Kingdome Come Deliverance Möglichkeiten für Modding bieten will.
Sollte also für die entsprechenden Kritiker kein Problem sein einen genderfluiden, muslimischen und verganen POC als Protagonisten durch Böhmen zu schicken... 

Zumindest gibt es ja bald eine neue Serie über den Trojanischen Krieg - mit einem Achilles dessen blondes Haar ja schon von Homer beschrieben wurde...
First Look at BBC/Netflix Series ‘Troy: Fall of a City’ – Variety


----------



## Alreech (16. Januar 2018)

cholb schrieb:


> haette die welt keine groesseren sorgen, wuerde ich ernsthaft der frage nachgehen, warum es vornehmlich in der sogenannten "kreativ-industrie" so haeufig donnert und blitzt ??
> erste hypothese koennte sein: wechselseitig enttaeuschte erwartungshaltungen....allgemeiner "hoffnungen" !!
> 
> wird aus einer kleinen kreativ-bude eine mittelgrosse oekonomisch erfolgreiche firma, beginnen wegen kapitalismus (gewinnmaximierung) etc. , die vielleicht anfaenglich gleichgestellt handelnden, ins oekonomische ungleichgewicht zu kippen.
> ...


Das Problem bei so kreativen Jobs ist es auch das die Vorgesetzten sich eher als Kumpels und ihre Untergebenen als Freunde sehen.
Was unter Freunden noch kein Problem sein kann (dummer Spruch nach Feierabend in der Kneipe) wird problematisch wenn das Team wächst und die neuen andere Erwartungen haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da brauchte man nicht viel zu durchforsten: der creative director tritt öffentlich mit t-shirts einer neo-nazi-kombo (bzw dem projekt eines bekennenden neo-nazis) auf und gibt breitbart fragwürdige interviews. das dürfte die spielepresse durchaus mal thematisieren. und dass diese tatsache grundsätzlich keine rolle spielt bzw spielen muss, so lange nur das spiel taugt, halte ich für ziemlich blauäugig.



Klar, wobei ich da deutlich unterscheide, was ein Entwickler als Person tut oder welche Position die (seine) Firma als solche insgesamt vertritt. Deswegen ist Firewatch für mich auch gestorben, weil sich hier die Firma klar politisch positioniert und agiert hat. 

Was Kingdom Come: Deliverance (oder auch Witcher 3, das genau den gleichen Vorwurf aus der Linken Ecke bekommen hat) als Spiel angeht, ich finde es einfach nur völlig idiotisch zu behaupten, in Europa hätte es im Mittelalter im normalen Straßenbild Schwarze gegeben. Sicherlich gab es welche, Händler, Botschafter, Gaukler, Seeleute (im Mittelmeerraum) etc. die mal kurz zu Besuch waren aber doch in ganz Europa doch nicht mehr als eine Handvoll zur selben Zeit unterwegs und wenn dann eben primär auch in Ländern wie Spanien oder noch Italien.  

Was GamerGate angeht brauchen wir auch nicht zu diskutieren, die Grundlage, Ethik im (Spiele-) Journalismus war gut, daraus haben dann nur leider etliche Flachpfeifen eine Hetzkampagne gemacht was wiederum dazu führte, dass Zoe Quinn sich zum Opfer aufspielen konnte (und noch heute davon lebt, indem sie fleißig Kohle über Patreon von ihren Fans kassiert und ein Buch schreibt "Ich, das arme Opfer" anstelle Spiele zu programmieren, denn damit hat es ja nicht so geklappt) und die SJWs da dann voll drauf angesprungen sind und plötzlich waren alle, die unabhängigen, gut recherchierten und neutralen Journalismus forderten Rechte Patriachalische Nazischweine (wird dann ja natürlich gerne alles in einen Topf geworfen). 

Zurück zu Kingdom Come: Was die von Orzhov geposteten Tweets angeht, ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich so dumm angegangen werde, würde ich wahrscheinlich genauso antworten. Es ist nicht seine Aufgabe ein Spiel mit "People of Colour" zu Programmieren wenn die nicht reinpassen, genausowenig kann er was dafür, wenn in Afrika keine Spiele programmiert werden. Alleine die Fragen auf die er da scheinbar antwortet sind doch schon lächerlich. Ich weiß nicht, wie Rechts er privat ist oder nicht und das er scheinbar einer Rechtspopulistischen Boulevardseite (Breitbart) ein Interview gegeben hat, ist jetzt die Frage, hat er den Linken von Polygon z.B. denn Interviews verweigert oder will er einfach so breitgefächert wie möglich sein Spiel promoten? 
Okay, er ist Fan von #Based, irgend so einer Black Metal Band wo zumindest dessen Leader scheinbar als Rechter bekannt ist. Schockierend, ich kenne viele während meiner Schulzeit und kurz danach, die mochten Böhse Onkelz, zumindest einzelne Lieder, obwohl sie selbst alles andere als Rechts waren. 

Wie gesagt, wenn er ein Neonazi ist, nicht gut! Solange es allerdings keine Auswirkungen auf die Firma und ihre Produkte hat, egal. Denn letztlich wirst du in so ziemlich jeder größeren Firma Leute aller politischen und oftmals auch vielerlei religiöser Richtungen antreffen. Ich war mal in einer Firma, die hatten den einen Rechten mit weißen Schnürsenkeln in seinen Springerstiefeln und die eine Linke mit den orangen Schnürsenkeln in ihren Springerstiefeln. Die haben sich täglich so herzhaft gezofft, ich hatte am Ende eher das Gefühl die waren ein Liebespaar.


----------



## Promego (16. Januar 2018)

Für den Fall das jemand hier mehr zum Thema Rasse im Mittelalter wissen möchte:
https://www.publicmedievalist.com/race-racism-middle-ages-toc/


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich habe den Text nur überflogen, aber ich frage mich dennoch was die Leute damit bezwecken wollen. Ich finde man sollte die Entwickler erstmal ihr Spiel fertig stellen lassen, dann kann man es bewerten. Weiterhin finde ich es extrem affig das in letzter Zeit viele meinen sich auf jede beliebige Art in Spielentwicklung einmischen zu dürfen und dann auch noch die Dreistigkeit besitzen zu erwarten das man auf sie hört. Der Schlag Menschen soll doch bitte selber mal versuchen ein Spiel nach ihren Vorstellungen auf die Beine zu stellen.



den vielleicht wichtigsten mann (von ihm stammte afaik die idee zu kingdom) bei warhorse nach seiner politischen einstellung zu befragen, empfändest du als "einmischen in die spielentwicklung"?

ich sag mal so: wer als ü-40-mann auf einer messe mit einem burzum-shirt herumstolziert, der weiß genau, was er da tut und will mutmaßlich eine botschaft transportieren. die mag nicht jeder verstehen, die adressaten aber wohl durchaus. das ist was anderes als der teenie mit dem onkelz-shirt, der von tuten und blasen keine ahnung hat oder sich vielleicht nur anpassen will.

edit: 
falls ein mod lust hat, könnte er die kingdom-diskussion übrigens gerne in einen separaten thread auslagern.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was Kingdom Come: Deliverance (oder auch Witcher 3, das genau den gleichen Vorwurf aus der Linken Ecke bekommen hat) als Spiel angeht, ich finde es einfach nur völlig idiotisch zu behaupten, in Europa hätte es im Mittelalter im normalen Straßenbild Schwarze gegeben. Sicherlich gab es welche, Händler, Botschafter, Gaukler, Seeleute (im Mittelmeerraum) etc. die mal kurz zu Besuch waren aber doch in ganz Europa doch nicht mehr als eine Handvoll zur selben Zeit unterwegs und wenn dann eben primär auch in Ländern wie Spanien oder noch Italien.



Richtig. Während in den großen Städten und Handelszentren des (europäischen) Mittelmeerraumes Menschen mit dunkler bzw. sogar "schwarzer" Hautfarbe wohl keine wirklich seltene Erscheinung waren ("Moriscos" z. B. in Südspanien, aber natürlich auch Handelsrepubliken wie Venedig und Genua),  dürfte der Durchschnittseuropäer nördlich der Alpen wohl in seinem ganzen Leben niemals einer "Andersfarbigen" zu Gesicht bekommen haben.

Anekdote meiner Oma, aufgewachsem und gelebt im nordostbayerischen Grenzgebiet zu Tschechien: Den ersten "Schwarzen", den sie jemals "live" gesehen hat, war ein G. I. der US-Streitkräfte 1945...

Was Daniel Vávra angeht, ich kenne den Mann nicht persönlich, hatte aber bislang den Eindruck, dass er zwar "unbequem" (im Sinne von "Ecken und Kanten") ist, aber weder engstirnig, noch in irgendeiner Form radikal. Zu "Burzum" kann ich wenig sagen; ist es so dass diese Metal-Band durch rechtsradikale Texte auffällt? Oder ist "nur" dieser Vikernes das Problem? 

Ich meine, ich höre auch gerne ab und an Wagner, obwohl ich ihn menschlich (er war ein fürchterlicher Antisemit) ziemlich verachte...


----------



## Orzhov (16. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> den vielleicht wichtigsten mann (von ihm stammte afaik die idee zu kingdom) bei warhorse nach seiner politischen einstellung zu befragen, empfändest du als "einmischen in die spielentwicklung"?
> 
> ich sag mal so: wer als ü-40-mann auf einer messe mit einem burzum-shirt herumstolziert, der weiß genau, was er da tut und will mutmaßlich eine botschaft transportieren. die mag nicht jeder verstehen, die adressaten aber wohl durchaus. das ist was anderes als der teenie mit dem onkelz-shirt, der von tuten und blasen keine ahnung hat oder sich vielleicht nur anpassen will.
> 
> ...



Unangebrachte Einmischung in die Spieleentwicklung bitte.

Ja das empfinde ich so, da sein politisches Weltbild, wie auch immer es nun aussehen mag, nichts mit seinen Fähigkeiten als Entwickler/Studioleiter zu tun hat. Ich möchte hier auch nicht das Weltbild von dem Kerl verteidigen, dafür interessiert es mich nicht genug.

Siehe Spassbremse, er kann auch Wagner hören obwohl der ein Antisemit war.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Unangebrachte Einmischung in die Spieleentwicklung bitte.Ja das empfinde ich so, da sein politisches Weltbild, wie auch immer es nun aussehen mag, nichts mit seinen Fähigkeiten als Entwickler/Studioleiter zu tun hat. Ich möchte hier auch nicht das Weltbild von dem Kerl verteidigen, dafür interessiert es mich nicht genug.



hm, ok. dann haben wir wohl einen dissens. mich würde das durchaus interessieren und wie es die entwicklung tangieren sollte, leuchtet mir nach wie vor nicht ein. aber gut.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2018)

Promego schrieb:


> Für den Fall das jemand hier mehr zum Thema Rasse im Mittelalter wissen möchte:
> https://www.publicmedievalist.com/race-racism-middle-ages-toc/



Ich habe drei der Artikel überflogen, die in entsprechende Richtung hätten gehen können, fand aber keine Aussage bzgl. Farbiger in Nordeuropa zwischen dem 6. und 15. Jahrhundert (Mittelalter). Hast du da einen genauen Artikel gemeint? 

Okay, sie ist eine Linke Feministin und Historikerin und versucht das Thema irgendwie bzgl. Gleichberechtigung, Antisemitismus usw. aufzurollen indem sie Vergleiche mit der neueren Geschichte zieht und faselt irgendwas über Rassen (die es nicht gibt) während sie fleißig gegen "Weiße Ideologen" austeilt. So richtig Wichtiges konnte ich da allerdings nicht finden.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Januar 2018)

Das dürfte Sony gar nicht gefallen, dass nach ND nun auch QD mit solchen Vorwürfen in der Öffentlichkeit steht.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2018)

Ich halte ja grundsätzlich die Diskussion um Gleichberechtigung für absolut legitim und notwendig und habe auch sehr viel Empathie für entsprechende (berechtigte) Forderungen über, aber wenn man die akademische Diskussion kapert und gesicherte historische Erkenntnisse zugunsten der eigenen politischen Agenda "umdeutet", dann finde ich das schon erheblich...irritierend:

https://psmag.com/education/yes-there-were-poc-in-medieval-europe



> *Let's start with your origin story. Where did "medieval POC" as a concept come from?*
> 
> *It was a combination of circumstances and frustrations*. Because I had a lot of really traumatic experiences in academia, instead of trying to become a professor, I went into disability services. If it wasn't [an encounter with] racism, it was sexism, or if it wasn't that it was homophobia or transphobia. Or [it was someone saying], "I don't think your accommodations would be fair to the other students."* I realized quickly that in order to even survive this I would have to become an activist*.



Sorry, bei solchen Aussagen geht es ganz klar nicht mehr um integre und seriöse Geschichtsforschung, das ist eindeutig politisch motiviert. So, wie die eine Seite ("White Supremacists") auf der einen Seite ideologisch motiviert versuchen möchte, sämtliche außereuropäische Einflüsse auf die europäische Geschichte klein zu reden, oder ganz zu negieren, so krampfhaft scheint die Gegenseite bemüht, Fakten durch eine ebenso ideologisch motivierte Fiktion zu ersetzen.

Beides ist vollkommen lächerlich und absurd. Problematisch wird es dann, wenn dann plötzlich Laien anfangen, solchen Mist zu glauben (einfach weil die Verfechter sehr lautstark auftreten) und seriöse Forscher in dem Getöse untergehen...


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2018)

@Spassbremse: Der Witz an dem Interview ist, es wird gesagt, es gab im mittelalterlichen Europa Farbige, aber mehr als dieser eine Satz fällt zum Thema eigentlich nicht, "bewiesen" wird das dann durch ein Bild eines Schwarzen von 1827 ... ja, ein sehr, sehr mittelalterliches Gemälde ... ich habe das Gefühl, da wissen diese "Historiker" nicht mal, wann das Mittelalter war.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Spassbremse: Der Witz an dem Interview ist, es wird gesagt, es gab im mittelalterlichen Europa Farbige, aber mehr als dieser eine Satz fällt zum Thema eigentlich nicht, "bewiesen" wird das dann durch ein Bild eines Schwarzen von 1827 ... ja, ein sehr, sehr mittelalterliches Gemälde ... ich habe das Gefühl, da wissen diese "Historiker" nicht mal, wann das Mittelalter war.



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Der Witz ist nicht nur, dass man den Zeitraum "Mittelalter" äußerst großzügig ausdehnt.
Nun bin ich selbst kein Freund als zu fixer Daten, an denen man das Ende einer Epoche festmachen möchte, wie z. B. 1492 - tadaa, Mittelalter zuende, ich sehe so etwas eher als schleichenden Prozess an, aber selbst in dem Fall müsste dieser Übergang vom Mittelalter in die Neuzeit spätestens Mitte des 16. Jahrhunderts als vollkommen abgeschlossen angesehen werden.

Das andere Problem ist, dass man "Europa" schreibt und damit anscheinend sämtliche Länder meint, die dieser Begriff einschließt. Soll heißen, wenn's ins Spanien, oder Italien LOKAL afrikanische, arabische, asiatische Bevölkerungen gegeben hat, dann muss das ja automatisch für den Rest genauso gelten. 

Was grober Unfug ist, denn man blendet an dieser Stelle aus, dass der Durchschnittsmensch im Mittelalter selten einen ca. 20km Radius verlassen hat, dass es nur wenige, geschweige denn gut ausgebaute Verkehrswege gab und das diejenigen, die große Strecken reisten (vorwiegend höhergestellte Persönlichkeiten, Adel, Klerus, Kaufleute) überhaupt kein Interesse daran gehabt haben dürften, vollkommen unwichtiges Hinterland zu besuchen. 

Ich formuliere es einmal flapsig, wenn Präsident Kenyatta aus Kenia auf Staatsbesuch nach Deutschland kommt, dann besucht der auch nicht Großschlattengrün, Laußig oder Horgenzell...


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2018)

Jupp, das erwähnte ich ja oben auch schon. In großen Handelszentren gerade im südlichen / südwestlichen Raum wird es sicher Farbige zu jeder Zeit gegeben haben die da Handel getrieben haben oder als Botschafter irgend einer Art mal für Verhandlungen etc. vor Ort waren. Aber das "People of Colour" z.B. hier in Deutschland gelebt(!) haben sollen (abseits einzelner Gefangener im Kuriositätenkabinett für Reiche und Mächtige) ist völlig hanebüchener Blödsinn.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jupp, das erwähnte ich ja oben auch schon. In großen Handelszentren gerade im südlichen / südwestlichen Raum wird es sicher Farbige zu jeder Zeit gegeben haben die da Handel getrieben haben oder als Botschafter irgend einer Art mal für Verhandlungen etc. vor Ort waren.



In Spanien (Grenada) sogar mehr als nur wenige Individuen. Byzanz (Konstantinopel) ebenso. Das waren schon ganze Gesellschaften, aber eben nur lokal begrenzt. Ich denke, ich lehne mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, wenn ich behaupte, ein spanischer Maure hat sich zu 99,9% niemals ins böhmische Hinterland verirrt.


----------



## Promego (16. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe drei der Artikel überflogen.



Lies am besten die gesamte reihe angefangen bei der introduction. Man merkt dann recht schnell das nicht alles ganz so schwarz und weiß ist. Es wird auch bezug auf das römische reich genommen das ja auch teile von nord afrika miteinbezogen hat etc. pp.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> den vielleicht wichtigsten mann (von ihm stammte afaik die idee zu kingdom) bei warhorse nach seiner politischen einstellung zu befragen, empfändest du als "einmischen in die spielentwicklung"?
> 
> ich sag mal so: wer als ü-40-mann auf einer messe mit einem burzum-shirt herumstolziert, der weiß genau, was er da tut und will mutmaßlich eine botschaft transportieren. die mag nicht jeder verstehen, die adressaten aber wohl durchaus. das ist was anderes als der teenie mit dem onkelz-shirt, der von tuten und blasen keine ahnung hat oder sich vielleicht nur anpassen will.
> 
> ...



boah, mit der burzum-thematik tu ich mir echt schwer, die leute gleich in's rechte eck zu stellen. klar, varg vikernes ist ein Rechtsextremist, ob er ein nazi ist, ist mir nicht bekannt. ein anti-semit und Rassist ist er aber auf jedem fall. 
nur kenne ich sehr viele leute, die die musik mögen. ich selbst kann mit burzum, wie mit vielen anderen bands im Bereich black metal, gar nichts anfangen, finde die Einstellung des Herrn zum kotzen, möchte aber zeitgleich nicht leute, die mit burzum-merch rumlaufen als nazi-Sympathisanten bezeichnen.
in den texten gibt es auf jedem fall keinen ns-hintergrund, auch keinen rassistischen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2018)

das ist schwierig, keine frage, auch für mich:
sollte man die musik eines  rassisten oder antisemiten ächten, den film eines scientologen, oder - wie im falle von kingdom - das videospiel eines nazis (für den fall, dass er einer ist)?
dem ein oder anderen wird das mit sicherheit völlig egal sein, mir persönlich nicht unbedingt. zumindest könnte man mal der frage nachgehen und so für aufklärung sorgen. was der einzelne konsument dann letztendlich mit solch einer information anfängt, bleibt ja dann immer noch ihm überlassen.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist schwierig, keine frage, auch für mich:
> sollte man die musik eines  rassisten oder antisemiten ächten, den film eines scientologen, oder - wie im falle von kingdom - das videospiel eines nazis (für den fall, dass er einer ist)?
> dem ein oder anderen wird das mit sicherheit völlig egal sein, mir persönlich nicht unbedingt. zumindest könnte man mal der frage nachgehen und so für aufklärung sorgen. was der einzelne konsument dann letztendlich mit solch einer information anfängt, bleibt ja dann immer noch ihm überlassen.



Mir fällt die Beantwortung der Frage _relativ_ leicht. Ich trenne strikt Werk und Künstler, sofern das Werk nicht die politische Einstellung des Künstlers mehr oder weniger offen zur Schau stellt. 

Denn umgekehrt ist es fast unmöglich, dann überhaupt noch etwas zu konsumieren, denn irgendwo ist vermutlich immer  ein Rassist, Sexist, Verbrecher, etc. beteiligt.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2018)

Promego schrieb:


> Lies am besten die gesamte reihe angefangen bei der introduction. Man merkt dann recht schnell das nicht alles ganz so schwarz und weiß ist. Es wird auch bezug auf das römische reich genommen das ja auch teile von nord afrika miteinbezogen hat etc. pp.


Ja, das mit dem Römischen Reich hatte ich gesehen, war der Versuch, das Mittelalter geografisch einzuteilen, was sie dann ja auch als nicht machbar bezeichnet hat. Aber ehrlich gesagt, die ganze Reihe da zu lesen, gerade weil es eben viel um Politik und wenig um Geschichte geht, wo ich etwas Neues mitnehmen könnte, da ist mein Interesse einfach nicht da.



Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist schwierig, keine frage, auch für mich:
> sollte man die musik eines  rassisten oder antisemiten ächten, den film eines scientologen, oder - wie im falle von kingdom - das videospiel eines nazis (für den fall, dass er einer ist)?
> dem ein oder anderen wird das mit sicherheit völlig egal sein, mir persönlich nicht unbedingt. zumindest könnte man mal der frage nachgehen und so für aufklärung sorgen. was der einzelne konsument dann letztendlich mit solch einer information anfängt, bleibt ja dann immer noch ihm überlassen.


Ja, als tom Cruise, Will Smith, John Travolta und andere als Scientologen bekannt wurden, da habe ich mir auch gesagt, von denen sehe ich keine Filme mehr. War zu dem jeweiligen Zeitpunkt auch relativ einfach, weil nichts so spannendes kam. Als dann der erste Film erschien, den ich unbedingt gerne sehen wollte, da bin ich schwach geworden und habe mich damit beruhigt, dass diese Leute nur bei Scientology sind, weil sie Steuern sparen wollen.

Um Rechte Musikgruppen, wie erwähnte Böhse Onkelz, mache ich jedoch einen riesigen Bogen, gleiches gilt auch mehr oder minder für Linke Gruppen. Was allerdings in meinem Fall auch recht einfach ist, da mich die meisten Arten der Musik, die solche Gruppen machen eh nicht sonderlich anspricht. 

Bei Spielen habe ich mich bisher eher neutral verhalten, nachdem mir aber auf Twitter etliche Linke Beiträge auffielen, wo dazu aufgerufen wurde bestimmte Games zu boykottieren und da auch viele Follower dem Nachkommen wolle und sich auch auf (linken) Spielewebseiten darüber aufgeregt wird, etwa bei dem Pixelart Cyberpunk Game The Last Night (weil der Entwickler GamerGate unterstützt haben soll) oder gar bei einem Yooka Laylee wegen dem einen Sprecher der als You Tuber (JonTron) "negativ" aufgefallen sein soll, sehe ich das etwas kritischer. 

Daher habe ich für mich halt die persönliche Festlegung getan, betrifft es einzelne Mitarbeiter am Spiel, dann ist das völlig egal. Betrifft es die offizielle Firmenpolitik und ihr Verhalten in der Öffentlichkeit, wie im Fall von Firewatch eben geschehen, dann agiert die Firma als politischer Botschafter und das werde ich nicht unterstützen, egal welche Richtung, und solche Spiele boykottieren.
Grund ist auch einfach der, wie ich oben schon erwähnte und auch Spassbremse jetzt betonte, gerade in größeren Firmen wirst du Vertreter aller möglichen politischen Ausrichtungen haben, wenn da irgendwo ein Rechter oder Linker Extremist oder Religiöser Fanatiker dabei ist, dann kann man gar nichts mehr kaufen, denn irgendwen wird es überall geben.


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist schwierig, keine frage, auch für mich:
> sollte man die musik eines  rassisten oder antisemiten ächten, den film eines scientologen, oder - wie im falle von kingdom - das videospiel eines nazis (für den fall, dass er einer ist)?


Nun, wie du schon schrobst: erstmal muß das jeder selbst wissen, was er mit so einer Information anfängt.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mir fällt die Beantwortung der Frage _relativ_ leicht. Ich trenne strikt Werk und Künstler, sofern das Werk nicht die politische Einstellung des Künstlers mehr oder weniger offen zur Schau stellt.
> 
> Denn umgekehrt ist es fast unmöglich, dann überhaupt noch etwas zu konsumieren, denn irgendwo ist vermutlich immer  ein Rassist, Sexist, Verbrecher, etc. beteiligt.


Sicher. Aber wenn man es schon *weiß*, daß TC Scientologe ist, ist die Sachlage eine etwas andere, als wenn man ein Team aus unbekannten Machern hat, von denen man es (noch) *nicht *weiß. 
Bei einem TC Streifen weiß man, daß er entsprechende Klauseln in den Verträgen hat und sowieso ein Riesengehalt bekommt und daß ein gewisser Prozentsatz dieses Gehaltes bei Scientology landen *wird.*



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, als tom Cruise, Will Smith, John Travolta und andere als Scientologen bekannt wurden, da habe ich mir auch gesagt, von denen sehe ich keine Filme mehr. War zu dem jeweiligen Zeitpunkt auch relativ einfach, weil nichts so spannendes kam. Als dann der erste Film erschien, den ich unbedingt gerne sehen wollte, da bin ich schwach geworden und habe mich damit beruhigt, dass diese Leute nur bei Scientology sind, weil sie Steuern sparen wollen.
> 
> Um Rechte Musikgruppen, wie erwähnte Böhse Onkelz, mache ich jedoch einen riesigen Bogen, gleiches gilt auch mehr oder minder für Linke Gruppen. Was allerdings in meinem Fall auch recht einfach ist, da mich die meisten Arten der Musik, die solche Gruppen machen eh nicht sonderlich anspricht.


Man sollte sich fragen: *Warum *will ich diese Werke ignorieren?
_- weil sie mich unterschwellig beeinflussen könnten?_
Hm. Ich schätze mich doch als mental stabil genug ein, um zwischen Filmrealität und Real Life™ unterscheiden zu können und Rechtfertigungen innerhalb der inUniverse Handlung auch mit den entsprechenden Vorzeichen zu versehen. Beispiel:
In _The Walking Dead_ (die Staffel nach der Zerstörung des Gefängnisses) gab es eine Folge, in der ein Kind nicht den Unterschied zwischen richtig und falsch begreifen konnte. In seinem weiteren Leben hätte es somit die Leben von anderen Überlebenden gefährdet, daher wurde es aus Selbstjustiz hingerichtet.
*Im Rahmen der Filmhandlung *kann ich dies absolut befürworten. Es wäre unverantwortlich gewesen, es weiter leben zu lassen.

Aber: TWD handelt von einer Welt, in der keine Gesellschaftsform mehr existiert. Es gibt keine Anstalten oder Gefängnisse oder übergeordnete Instanz, die über eine Einweisung entscheiden oder auch nur diese dauerhaft durchführen könnte.
*In unserer realen Welt *hingegen gibt es diese Institutionen und eine entsprechende Judikative aber. Und daher bin ich in der Real World™ absolut *gegen *Todesstrafen.

=> Selbst wenn ein Film die Scientology in den Himmel loben würde, wäre die Beeinflussung kein Thema für mich.


_- weil durch meinen Kauf/Eintrittspreis Geld in die Taschen von Naziorganisationen oder Sekten fließt.
- weil durch meinen Konsum die Werke erfolgreicher werden und dementsprechend medial als Erfolg verbucht werden, was weitere Zuschauer bringt und dadurch noch mehr Geld für fragliche Organisationen erwirtschaftet werden?_

Und das sind dann die Hauptpunkte: Ich will der Scientology nicht zu weiterem Ruhm und Geld verhelfen. Selbst, wenn es nur 0,01 Cent pro gekauftem Film wären.
Daher kaufe und konsumiere ich keine Filme mehr von zB Will Smith, John Travolta und Tom Cruise.

Ausnahmen sind natürlich Filme, die ich vor meiner Entscheidung schon in der Sammlung hatte, namentlich: _Minority Report, Eyes wide shut, Men in Black 1+2 _und _Pulp Fiction_.


----------



## MrFob (16. Januar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mir fällt die Beantwortung der Frage _relativ_ leicht. Ich trenne strikt Werk und Künstler, sofern das Werk nicht die politische Einstellung des Künstlers mehr oder weniger offen zur Schau stellt.
> 
> Denn umgekehrt ist es fast unmöglich, dann überhaupt noch etwas zu konsumieren, denn irgendwo ist vermutlich immer  ein Rassist, Sexist, Verbrecher, etc. beteiligt.



Das Ding ist ja aber folgendes: Wenn man weiss, wer die Macher eines Werkes sind, dann kann man das Werk auch dementsprechend betrachten, reflektieren und einstufen. Das ist manchmal leichter, manchmal schwieriger.
Im Fall von Kingdom Come zum Beispiel haette ich ohne den Blog darueber zu lesen keine Ahnung ueber den Lead Designer und seine Einstellung gehabt.Nun da ich aber etwas mehr Hintergrund Infos habe werde ich auch KC: D mit diesen Infos im Hinterkopf betrachten. Das finde ich erst mal fuer mich selbst gut.
Werde ich das Spiel deswegen boykottieren? Nein, das wuerde ich auch fuer ueberzogen halten aber nun werde ich mir beim spielen viel bewusster darueber sein, dass das im SPiel gezeigte eben "eine fktive Version" des Mittelalters ist, die sicher von der Einstellung und den Ansichten dieses Entwicklers gepraegt ist. Sich dessen bewusst zu sein halte ich erst mal fuer eine gute Sache.
Klar, wer meint, irgendein Computerspiel bilde die Realitaet (egal ob weit vergangene oder aktuellere) wirklich objektiv ab, dem ist eh nicht mehr gross zu helfen aber gerade weil KC: D so mit seinem "Realismus" und seiner "historischen Korrektheit" wirbt halte ich es fuer ne gute Sache, dass man die Leute mal darauf aufmerksam macht, dass es eben nur eine fiktives Werk aus der Perspektive der Autoren ist.
Ein Assassins Creed zum Beispiel, dass ja auch direkt mit der Subjektivitaet der Geschichts-Nacherzaehlung in der Handlung selbst spielt (mMn uebrigens ein sehr cleverer Zug der AC Autoren damals) braucht solche Klarstellungen da natuerlich weit weniger.

Also, im grossen und ganzen gebe ich dir Recht, moechte ja z.B. nicht wissen, was fuer Typen an COD oder Medal of Honor Spielen arbeiten, die vor nationalistisch/patriotischen und teils auch rassistischen Klischees ja nur so triefen. Aber wenn ein Spiel fuer sich in Anspruch nimmt, dass es realistisch und historisch korrekt ist, dann halte ich es schon fuer gerechtfertigt, dass man die Leute darauf aufmerksam macht, dass einer der Hauptverantwortlichen sehr strickte Vorstellungen von der Epoche hat, die von tatsaechlichen Historikern so nicht einhellig geteilt werden und dass wie bei jedem anderen fiktiven Produkt auch davon auszugehen ist, dass sich diese Einstellungen in mehr oder weniger subtiler Form auch im Werk niederschlagen werden.

Uebrigens, und hier kommt die schamlose Werbung, der neueste PCG Community Podcast befasst sich auch mit Kingdom Come und den Rassismus Vorwuerfen.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2018)

*Quantic Dream: Sexismus-, Ausbeutungs- und Rassismus-Vorwürfe*



Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist was anderes als der teenie mit dem onkelz-shirt, der von tuten und blasen keine ahnung hat oder sich vielleicht nur anpassen will.



Mal wieder unreflektiertes dummes herumgebrabbele bei Dir.

Die Onkelz *waren* mal Rechts. Das entscheidende Schlüsselwort dabei ist *waren*. 

Aber seit ca. 20!! Jahren (Mitte/Ende der 1990er Jahre) sind die nicht mehr in der Skinheadszene drin sind seitdem genau so wenig rechts wie die Sonne grün ist.

http://www.belltower.news/artikel/auf-dem-seziertisch-boehse-onkelz

Ein interessanter Artikel zu der Band. Und spätestens beim Titel „Deutschland im Herbst“ müßte es selbst Dir dämmern, daß Du mal wieder ohne Überprüfung uralte Infos ohne Faktengehalt nachplapperst.

Ist aber mal wieder typisch wenn Du etwas brauchst, was Du in Dein Weltbild reinbasteln kannst. Aber wahrscheinlich verlangst Du von anderen eine Neubewertung gestehst es aber Leuten die ehemals auf der anderen Seite standen nicht zu. Mal wieder eine typische Doppelmoral.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber wenn ein Spiel fuer sich in Anspruch nimmt, dass es realistisch und historisch korrekt ist, dann halte ich es schon fuer gerechtfertigt, dass man die Leute darauf aufmerksam macht, dass einer der Hauptverantwortlichen sehr strickte Vorstellungen von der Epoche hat, *die von tatsaechlichen Historikern so nicht einhellig geteilt werden* und dass wie bei jedem anderen fiktiven Produkt auch davon auszugehen ist, dass sich diese Einstellungen in mehr oder weniger subtiler Form auch im Werk niederschlagen werden.



Watt??? Das Gegenteil ist hier ja gerade der Fall! Das Spiel wurde mit richtigen Historikern zusammen entwickelt, deswegen gibt es keine Farbigen im Spiel, weil es die dort, wo das Spiel angesiedelt ist im Mittelalter eben nicht gab. Das stört aber jetzt die ganzen SJWs, die in jedem Spiel mindestens fünf Schwule und zehn Farbige sehen wollen, rein aus Diversitätsgründen. Historisch ist das Spiel korrekt! KEIN echter Historiker wird etwas anderes behaupten.
Deswegen machen die da jetzt einen Aufriss drum, enweder indem sie schlicht die Geschichte verfälschen bzw. absichtlich falsch interpretieren (Nordafrika war ja in der Antike in der Hand der Römer, gehört also irgendwie zu Europa dazu ... ) oder aber indem sie wenigstens etwas schlauer sind und sagen, dass ein Spiel ja ohnehin nicht realistisch sein kann. Z.B. Wegstrecken sind ja arg gekürzt, in der Realität wärst du für 20 Kilometer zu Pferd ja eine Stunde unterwegs im Spiel brauchst du aber nur ein paar Minuten, also warum verweigert sich der Hersteller dann Schwarze oder LGBT Leute einzubauen, das MUSS heute einfach in jedem Spiel drin sein, so ihre Argumentation.

Genau dieses MÜSSEN ist das, was mir in dieser Diskussion immer am sauersten aufstösst. In der heutigen Zeit MÜSSEN in jedem Spiel, Buch, Film, Serie Farbige und LGBT Leute drin sein, um diese angemessen repräsentieren zu können. Hatte letztens so einen Podcast gehört, da wurde über eine koreanische TV Serie gesprochen, die beide Podcastler eigentlich gut fanden, aber dann kam das "in der Serie gibt es keine Schwulen, das geht einfach gar nicht". Sorry, Akzeptanz und Gleichberechtigung ist eine Sache, aber zwanghaft überall solche Gruppen eingebaut haben zu wollen ist einfach nur völlig absurd. Polygamia ist jetzt neben Hooked wegen Robin und Insert Moin (die sich selbst nicht treu sein können und ständig von sexistischer Kackscheiße sprechen aber gleichzeit Senran Kagura Peach Beach Splash dann total gut finden) aus meinen Links geflogen (Soziale Medien - Diskussionen mit denen eh komplett sinnfrei, Webseiten und Podcasts), ich habe einfach keine Lust auf diese Scheiße, ich will Spiele genießen ohne STÄNDIG(!) diese linke, fordernde, vorschreiben wollende Politik, es sind Unterhaltungsprodukte.


----------



## MrFob (17. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Watt??? Das Gegenteil ist hier ja gerade der Fall! Das Spiel wurde mit richtigen Historikern zusammen entwickelt, deswegen gibt es keine Farbigen im Spiel, weil es die dort, wo das Spiel angesiedelt ist im Mittelalter eben nicht gab. Das stört aber jetzt die ganzen SJWs, die in jedem Spiel mindestens fünf Schwule und zehn Farbige sehen wollen, rein aus Diversitätsgründen. Historisch ist das Spiel korrekt! KEIN echter Historiker wird etwas anderes behaupten.
> Deswegen machen die da jetzt einen Aufriss drum, enweder indem sie schlicht die Geschichte verfälschen bzw. absichtlich falsch interpretieren (Nordafrika war ja in der Antike in der Hand der Römer, gehört also irgendwie zu Europa dazu ... ) oder aber indem sie wenigstens etwas schlauer sind und sagen, dass ein Spiel ja ohnehin nicht realistisch sein kann. Z.B. Wegstrecken sind ja arg gekürzt, in der Realität wärst du für 20 Kilometer zu Pferd ja eine Stunde unterwegs im Spiel brauchst du aber nur ein paar Minuten, also warum verweigert sich der Hersteller dann Schwarze oder LGBT Leute einzubauen, das MUSS heute einfach in jedem Spiel drin sein, so ihre Argumentation.
> 
> Genau dieses MÜSSEN ist das, was mir in dieser Diskussion immer am sauersten aufstösst. In der heutigen Zeit MÜSSEN in jedem Spiel, Buch, Film, Serie Farbige und LGBT Leute drin sein, um diese angemessen repräsentieren zu können. Hatte letztens so einen Podcast gehört, da wurde über eine koreanische TV Serie gesprochen, die beide Podcastler eigentlich gut fanden, aber dann kam das "in der Serie gibt es keine Schwulen, das geht einfach gar nicht". Sorry, Akzeptanz und Gleichberechtigung ist eine Sache, aber zwanghaft überall solche Gruppen eingebaut haben zu wollen ist einfach nur völlig absurd. Polygamia ist jetzt neben Hooked wegen Robin und Insert Moin (die sich selbst nicht treu sein können und ständig von sexistischer Kackscheiße sprechen aber gleichzeit Senran Kagura Peach Beach Splash dann total gut finden) aus meinen Links geflogen (Soziale Medien - Diskussionen mit denen eh komplett sinnfrei, Webseiten und Podcasts), ich habe einfach keine Lust auf diese Scheiße, ich will Spiele genießen ohne STÄNDIG(!) diese linke, fordernde, vorschreiben wollende Politik, es sind Unterhaltungsprodukte.




Alles was ich sage ist, dass ich froh bin, bei einem Spiel, dass historische Korrektheit fuer sich beansprucht zu wissen, dass einer der Hauptverantwortlichen Designer in seinem Auftreten im Internet (Kommentare auf Twitter, Youtube Kanal, etc.) eine Einstellung zeigt, die mich an seiner Objektivitaet gerade in Sachen Geschichte zweifeln laesst.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich wuerde auch nicht den "Quoten-Schwarzen" sehen wollen oder so. Ganz im Gegenteil. Und ich stimme zu, dass die Gegenseite es auch mal wieder ordentlich uebertreibt.
Selbst wenn es den einen oder anderen Farbigen in der Region gegeben hat muss man den ja als Protagonist des Spiels lange noch nicht treffen.
Es gab wohl andere Minderheiten und ethnische Gruppen, die in der Zeit und Region aufeinandertrafen, die da sehr viel relevanter sein duerften (wie z.B. ein Zustrom an juedischen Einwanderern aus verschiedensten anderen Regionen Europas, so wie der Beginn der Immigration der Sinti und Roma).
Ne, was mich stoert ist nicht, dass es keine Schwarzen oder Asiaten im Spiel geben wird, sondern eher wie die Diskussion gefuehrt wird, von beiden Seiten. Zumindest in dem Blog, den ich gelesen habe ging es naemlich nicht in erster Linie darum ob nun ein Schwarzer in KC: D sein soll oder nicht, es ging vielmehr darum, was man als "historisch akkurat" bezeichnen kann und was nicht. Wenn Warhorse mit tatsaechlichen Historikern gearbeitet hat, dann ist das ja prima. Ich habe aber mal versucht herrauszufinden mit wem sie da gearbeitet haben, oder ein paar tatsaechliche korrekt zitierte historische Quellenangaben zu finden. Es wird immer wieder ein Historikerin erwaehnt, ihr Nmae aber nie genannt, so dass man ihre Arbeit und Referenzen auch nicht mal nachschauen kann. Faende ich gut, wenn sie das nach Release dann mal machen wuerden (wahrscheinlich wird sie ja auch in den Credits stehen).

Uebrigens, es ist ja (zum Glueck) eher Vavra selbst, der auch darauf hinweist, dass KC: D nicht komplett realistisch ist unb sein kann, wie die Sache mit den Wegen oder auch Waeldern (siehe z.B. hier). Ich denke das waere allgemein die bessere PR Strategie gewesen, hervorzuheben, dass KC: D sich eben am echten Mittelalter orientiert, aehnlich wie ein Hisorienroman und nicht - wie die meisten RPGs - an irgendeinem mittelalterlichen Fantasy Szenario. Aber wenn sie so Sachen erzaehlen, wie dass Historiker nun zu ihnen kommen um um Rat zu fragen, damit haben sie sich eben in genau solche Debatten schon auch ein bisschen selber reingeritten. Denn damit unterstellen sie fuer sich halt einen wissenschaftlichen Anspruch, den ein fiktives Produkt wie KC nun mal nicht erfuellen kann (und auch nicht soll).

Das ist fuer mich eher Stein des Anstosses als irgend eine relatic kindische PC Debatte darueber, wie viele Schwarze oder Asiaten nun im Spiel sein sollten.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Uebrigens, es ist ja (zum Glueck) eher Vavra selbst, der auch darauf hinweist, dass KC: D nicht komplett realistisch ist unb sein kann, wie die Sache mit den Wegen oder auch Waeldern (siehe z.B. hier). Ich denke das waere allgemein die bessere PR Strategie gewesen, hervorzuheben, dass KC: D sich eben am echten Mittelalter orientiert, aehnlich wie ein Hisorienroman und nicht - wie die meisten RPGs - an irgendeinem mittelalterlichen Fantasy Szenario. Aber wenn sie so Sachen erzaehlen, wie dass Historiker nun zu ihnen kommen um um Rat zu fragen, damit haben sie sich eben in genau solche Debatten schon auch ein bisschen selber reingeritten. Denn damit unterstellen sie fuer sich halt einen wissenschaftlichen Anspruch, den ein fiktives Produkt wie KC nun mal nicht erfuellen kann (und auch nicht soll).



Ja mei, es ist halt Marketing-Gewäsch, und das ist immer übertrieben. Was ich aber tatsächlich unterschreiben würde, ist, dass ich bislang noch nie so eine akkurate OPTISCHE Darstellung des zentraleuropäischen Spätmittelalters in einem Spiel gesehen habe. 

Was soziale Interaktion, Dialoge, etc. angeht, geschenkt. Natürlich braucht's da einen entsprechend modernen Ansatz. Erstens, weil man nicht weiß (und das gar nicht wissen kann), wie die Leute damals tatsächlich miteinander interagiert haben (typische Redewendungen, Grußfloskeln, etc.) und zweitens, weil selbst, wenn man das könnte, eine akkurate Umsetzung auf den Großteil der Rezipienten heute vollkommen befremdlich wirken müsste. 

Im Prinzip würde ich sagen, KC bietet ganz hervorragendes "mediveval reenactment"


----------



## Worrel (17. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... ich habe einfach keine Lust auf diese Scheiße, ich will Spiele genießen ohne STÄNDIG(!) diese linke, fordernde, vorschreiben wollende Politik, es sind Unterhaltungsprodukte.


Jetzt muß ich aber doch mal ernsthaft nachfragen: Welche 
a) ständige
b) linke
c) fordernde
d) vorschreiben wollende
e) Politik
denn bitte?

Ja, sicher: es gibt Leute, die stellen beim Thema Gleichberechtigung ihre Ansichten einfach entgegengesetzt zu den Verhältnissen auf und meinen, es wäre erst dann "Gleich"berechtigung, wenn man die Unterdrücker genauso unterdrückt, wie sie vorher unterdrückt haben. 

Spinner findest du halt überall und zu jedem Themengebiet.

Und es stimmt ebenso, daß der _Deckmantel_, unter dem dann diese überzogenen, realitätsfremden Forderungen und gekränkt-sein-Bekundungen geäußert werden, mit "Diskriminierung" und "Gleichberechtigung" Themen aus dem linken Spektrum beinhaltet.

Aber:
- das, was Linke wollen, ist *Gleich*berechtigung, kein Matriarchat oder Schwarze, Schwule & Co an allen Ecken und Enden.
- nicht jede Meinungsäußerung ist eine "Forderung" oder will etwas "vorschreiben"
- "Politik"? Gibt es etwa irgendwelche Gesetze oder Bestreben danach, eine Frauen-, Schwulen-, Schwarzen-, ... -quote in Unterhaltungsmedien einführen zu wollen oder gar reine weiße Männer Ensembles zu verbieten?


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich aber doch mal ernsthaft nachfragen: Welche
> a) ständige
> b) linke
> c) fordernde
> ...



Der Eindruck, dass SJWs "so muss das sein und alles andere geht einfach nicht" fordern und diktieren wollen, der kommt bei mir aber in fast jeder Debatte zu dem Thema auf, siehe oben mein Beispiel mit dem Podcast über die koreanische TV Serie: "Schwule gehören heute in JEDE Serie, alles andere ist unakzeptabel", habe versucht das zu ergründen aber mehr als "sie sind unterräpräsentiert und deswegen müssen sie jetzt überall rein, damit man sieht, dass es sie gibt, egal ob es passt oder nicht, man muss sie den Leuten aufs Auge drücken", das hat mir dann eben auch gereicht um Polygamia, die ich sonst trotz dieser Linken Lara sehr schätzte, doch aus meiner Liste am Ende gestrichen habe, irgendwann ist das Maß einfach voll. 

In meinem Twitter tauchte vor einiger Zeit mal ein Retweet von dieser bereits in mehreren Podcasts (Insert Moin, Auf ein Bier (glaube ich) und noch irgendwo) aufgetretenen Feministin auf, die beruflich irgendwas in Richtung Medienpädagogik macht und da ständig am rumkrakelen ist, wie schlimm doch sexy dargestellte Spieleheldinnen sind. Ich hatte dann auf den Tweet extra schon sehr höflich und vorsichtig geantwortet und kriegte dann von ihr nur ein "Verschwinde!" an den Kopf geschmissen, "Warum antwortest du hier überhaupt, wenn du anderer Meinung bist?" kam dann noch von einem anderen Nutzer hinterher. 
Tja, sorry, nicht jeder ist eurer Meinung und ihr habt es hinzunehmen, dass es Menschen gibt die etwas differenzierter denken können. ^^

Das Problem ist eben, dass der Eindruck entsteht, sie wollen keine Gleichberechtigung sondern eben Vorschreiben, insbesondere bei Produkten mit männlicher, weißer und heterosexueller Zielgruppe, dass die nicht sein dürfen, wie sie gelegentlich sind, eben das weibliche Charaktere teils sehr sexy dargestellt werden (Männer sind da ja sehr einfach gestrickt, gutes Aussehen reicht). 
Andersrum, wenn ich dann z.B. sage, das Männerbild in Frauenromanen (50 Shades, Arztroman, Highlander-Roman) ist genauso schlimm wenn nicht noch viel schlimmer, da nicht rein auf Optik ausgelegt sondern Optik, Reichtum usw. halt der 25-Jährige Self-Made Millionär, hochintelligent, super sportlich, Model-Typ von 1000 Frauen umschwärmt aber hat nur Augen für das unscheinbare Mauerblümchen, dann wird das runtergespielt oder eben schlicht gesagt, das ist egal. 
Wichtig ist, dass die priviligierten weißen Männer nicht bekommen was sie wollen (mit anderen Worten). 
Das nervt einfach. 
Sollen die doch einfach entsprechende Medien nicht konsumieren sondern die, die ihnen gefallen aber mir mein Nier: Automata, Bayonetta, Senran Kagura, Witcher 3 etc. lassen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das dürfte die spielepresse durchaus mal thematisieren



derstandard hat jetzt was dazu gebracht:

https://www.derstandard.de/story/20...-moeglichst-realistisches-game-leugnet-fakten

(ob das gesagte stimmt, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.)


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Januar 2018)

@Spiritogre:

Es ist schon z. T. richtig, was Du schreibst. Es *gibt* diesen militanten Typus, vulgo "SJW" - damit meine ich übrigens explizit niemanden, der sich für mehr Gerechtigkeit und Gleichberechtigung einsetzt, sondern solche Krakeeler, die dadurch in erster Linie das eigene Ego boosten möchten - der diese ganze Debatte völlig vergiftet.

Es gibt diese Missstände, aber ich halte es nicht für zielführend, wenn man nun von einem Extrem ins nächste wechseln möchte. Damit ist letztlich niemanden geholfen.

@Bonkic:

Dieser Artikel ist ziemlicher BS, sorry, aber das in aller Deutlichkeit, zumal er sich eben nur auf die "Fakten" aus diesem obskuren Blog bezieht. Der Blog ist aber alles andere als wissenschaftlich "sauber", sondern verfolgt erkennbar eine bestimmte politische Agenda. Das ist letztlich der gleiche Mist von Geschichtsverfälschung, den Rechte/Rechtsradikale auch auf ihren Seiten praktizieren, nur eben andersrum.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> derstandard hat jetzt was dazu gebracht:
> 
> https://www.derstandard.de/story/20...-moeglichst-realistisches-game-leugnet-fakten
> 
> (ob das gesagte stimmt, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.)



Der Artikel behauptet: "Demgegenüber stehen allerdings historische Fakten" und verlinkt auf https://www.publicmedievalist.com/uncovering-african/ wo allerdings nur als Fakt steht, dass in Konstantinopel während des 4. Kreuzzuges mal ein einzelner Nubischer König gesehen wurde. Womit sich beide Artikel letztlich doch komplett selbst demontieren ... 
Wo sind denn die Orte und Städte in Böhmen im Mittelalter, in denen es in der Bevölkerung einen Anteil an Schwarzen Bewohnern gegeben hat? Gab es natürlich nicht, weswegen diese ganzen politischen Artikel mit diesen Überschriften selbst widersprechen, weil sie GAR NICHTS liefern, was ihre Behauptung untermauert.


----------



## Worrel (17. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Eindruck, dass SJWs "so muss das sein und alles andere geht einfach nicht" fordern und diktieren wollen,


"Fordern" die wirklich oder finden die das nur nicht gut?

Und wie gesagt: In jeder Ecke gibt es übertreibende Spinner.
Das Thema "Social Justice" (also "Soziale Gerechtigkeit") an sich ist ja auch durchaus ein sinnvolles, denn abgesehen von den überzogenen Meinungen gibt es ja Ansatzpunkte, die man gesellschaftlich lösen muß - wie zB Homoehe oder gleiche Bezahlung für alle Geschlechter.



> In meinem Twitter tauchte vor einiger Zeit mal ein Retweet von dieser bereits in mehreren Podcasts (Insert Moin, Auf ein Bier (glaube ich) und noch irgendwo) aufgetretenen Feministin auf, die beruflich irgendwas in Richtung Medienpädagogik macht und da ständig am rumkrakelen ist, wie schlimm doch sexy dargestellte Spieleheldinnen sind.


Aber das ist dann eben nur *eine *besonders laute Feministin - doch davon kann und sollte man nicht auf alle Feministinnen, alle SJWs oder alle Linken schließen.

Im Posting weiter oben hörte sich das aber eben so an, als ob jemand seine "Feindesliste" aufgemacht hat und dann nach dem Motto "die linken kann ich eh nicht leiden, also betonen wir das jetzt nochmal" einfach gedankenlos abgehakt hat. Und eben das sollte man nicht machen. Man sollte sich immer Gedanken zu seiner aktiven und passiven Meinungsbildung machen.



> Ich hatte dann auf den Tweet extra schon sehr höflich und vorsichtig geantwortet und kriegte dann von ihr nur ein "Verschwinde!" an den Kopf geschmissen, "Warum antwortest du hier überhaupt, wenn du anderer Meinung bist?" kam dann noch von einem anderen Nutzer hinterher.


Wie ich schon schrob: Deppen gibt es überall. Und wer auf Diskussionsplattformen "überrascht ist" (um das mal positiv auszudrücken ), daß es auch noch andere Meinungen gibt, hat etwas Essentielles an Diskussionsplattformen nicht verstanden. 



> Das Problem ist eben, dass der Eindruck entsteht, sie wollen keine Gleichberechtigung sondern eben Vorschreiben, insbesondere bei Produkten mit männlicher, weißer und heterosexueller Zielgruppe, dass die nicht sein dürfen, wie sie gelegentlich sind,


Das Problem ist, daß die Spinner am lautesten sind, weil sie ihre Weltvorstellung im absoluten Recht wähnen und Verstöße dagegen schon fast für einen Gesetzesbruch halten. Die ganzen vernünftigen Stimmen (auch aus der linken und SJ-Ecke) verblassen dagegen leider.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß die Spinner am lautesten sind, weil sie ihre Weltvorstellung im absoluten Recht wähnen und Verstöße dagegen schon fast für einen Gesetzesbruch halten. Die ganzen vernünftigen Stimmen (auch aus der linken und SJ-Ecke) verblassen dagegen leider.



Exakt meine Worte.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2018)

@ Worrel, du schreibst es selbst, viele Spinner sind sehr laut in den Medien / Sozialen Netzen vertreten. Die gemäßigten und ja, ich bin voll für echte Soziale Gerechtigkeit, Gleichberechtigung, Anti-Diskriminierung, Homoehe, gleiche Gehälter bei gleicher Arbeit / Arbeitszeit usw. sind aber recht leise, weil sie auch kaum noch was zu diskutieren haben, da ohnehin viele Menschen alle diese Meinung teilen. 

Auffallen tun die Extremisten und die stellen ja auch gerne jeden der Rechts von ihnen ist egal wie weit Links von der Mitte gerne dennoch als Nazi hin. Und erweisen damit der "echten" Sache einen Bärendienst, weil sie eben normal denkende Menschen mit ihren dramatischen Übertreibungen gegen sich aufbringen. Und ich persönlich gebe da auch gerne Kontra, schon damit sie sehen, dass sie nicht ohne Gegenwehr dastehen bzw. habe mich dazu entschlossen die auch teilweise jetzt ihrer eigenen Blase zu überlassen und streiche jedes Medium aus meiner "Watchlist", das es da übertreibt.


----------



## Worrel (17. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auffallen tun die Extremisten und die stellen ja auch gerne jeden der Rechts von ihnen ist egal wie weit Links von der Mitte gerne dennoch als Nazi hin.


... genauso wie rechts orientierte gerne die "linksgrün versifften Gutmenschen" als Feindbezeichnung wählen, die sowieso alle wieder die DDR und die SED zurückhaben wollen würden ...


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... genauso wie rechts orientierte gerne die "linksgrün versifften Gutmenschen" als Feindbezeichnung wählen, die sowieso alle wieder die DDR und die SED zurückhaben wollen würden ...



Beim ersten Teil des Satzes hast du natürlich recht, bei letzterem kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. Januar 2018)

Ich muss erstmal runterkommen...ist mir manchmal einfach zu emotional hier. Am besten was "Schwarzes"  von* Lionel Richie *oder *Beyonce* oder *50 Cent*  auflegen...ne warte, da war doch was 

POP: Gaddafis Musikantenstadl - DER SPIEGEL 10/2011

Come on ! Aber* Queen, Elton John, Liza Minnelli, Dolly Parton* oder *Frank Sinatra* sollten doch in Ordnung sein....ne...müssen auch entsorgt werden die Platten. Haben alle in *Sun City* abkassiert 


https://www.bbc.co.uk/music/articles/f9a8af1b-ca44-42c6-bf85-8bc835d41f9b

Was wird und wurde eigentlich mit dem Koksmillionen der Stars angestellt ? Alles völlig unproblematisch, wurde ganz sicher zu 100 Prozent in Schulen und integrative Projekte investiert.

So, jetzt aber doch was von *Gary Glitter* auf den Plattenteller

https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Gary-Glitter-muss-16-Jahre-in-Haft-article14602236.html

Bei Interesse, kann ich übrigens nachlegen.


----------



## Promego (18. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> bei letzterem kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen.



das ist aber recht einfach erklärt. bedenke das alter der leute, und den umstand das der blick zurück in die vergangenheit immer ein von tilgung verklärter ist. was dann bleibt ist: vollbeschäftigung, keine ausländer, und ordnung. für einen heute alten ostdeutscheuen der am arbeitsmarkt keinen job bekommt, bzw. für den arbeit bedeutet in einer planstelle zeit abzusitzen ist es doch ganz einfach sich die gute, alte zeit zurück zu wünschen.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Januar 2018)

Die Gamestar hat mittlerweile dazu einen (sehr guten) Artikel veröffentlicht, inklusive eines Statements von Daniel Vávra:

Kingdom Come: Deliverance - Die Reaktion auf die Rassismus-Vorwüfe


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Januar 2018)

Promego schrieb:


> das ist aber recht einfach erklärt. bedenke das alter der leute, und den umstand das der blick zurück in die vergangenheit immer ein von tilgung verklärter ist. was dann bleibt ist: vollbeschäftigung, keine ausländer, und ordnung. für einen heute alten ostdeutscheuen der am arbeitsmarkt keinen job bekommt, bzw. für den arbeit bedeutet in einer planstelle zeit abzusitzen ist es doch ganz einfach sich die gute, alte zeit zurück zu wünschen.



Ja gut, für einen alten ehemaligen DDR Bürger. Aber das sind jetzt auch nicht so viele und das ist dann auch sehr lokal begrenzt, im ganzen Rest der Republik finden sich solche Leute doch eher selten.


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Beim ersten Teil des Satzes hast du natürlich recht, bei letzterem kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen.


Also mindestens eine SED/DDR-Zustände Sympathisant zu sein, hat man mir hier im Forum (irgendwo im Pegida Thread wahrscheinlich) schon mal entgegen geworfen.


----------



## fud1974 (18. Januar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Gamestar hat mittlerweile dazu einen (sehr guten) Artikel veröffentlicht, inklusive eines Statements von Daniel Vávra:
> 
> Kingdom Come: Deliverance - Die Reaktion auf die Rassismus-Vorwüfe



Auch die 4Players hat einen - wie ich finde - sehr schönes Video dazu produziert was auch noch mehr auf die im ganzen strittigen Themenkomplex genannte Band "Burzum"  eingeht.. und 
wie 4Players dazu steht. Nur soviel, ich gehe mit 4Players und Jörg Luibl nicht immer konform, aber dieses mal konnte ich es nur unterstreichen.

Video "Die Kontroverse um Kingdom Come: Deliverance" zu 4Players-Talk - 4Players.de


----------



## Promego (19. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja gut, für einen alten ehemaligen DDR Bürger. Aber das sind jetzt auch nicht so viele und das ist dann auch sehr lokal begrenzt, im ganzen Rest der Republik finden sich solche Leute doch eher selten.



sorry, ich dachte das wären 100% der AfD Wähler


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Januar 2018)

Promego schrieb:


> sorry, ich dachte das wären 100% der AfD Wähler



Lol, das bezweifle ich. 

Ich glaube tatsächlich, dass ein Großteil der AFD Wähler eher Protestwähler ist, die sich Sorgen macht, was die "unbegrenzte" Zuwanderung für Probleme bringt: Kosten, gesteigerte Kriminalität. Und da haben Medien und die meisten anderen Parteien ihren Anteil dran, weil sie versuchen schön zu reden (etwa Kriminalitätsstatistiken verdrehen und zensieren) statt auf diese Sorgen einzugehen und zu versprechen, da etwas zu tun (verstärkte Polizeipräsenz, härteres Durchgreifen bei Kriminellen).


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2018)

Außerdem haben nicht alle Ossis die AFD gewählt wohl aber auch 2-stellige Prozentzahlen an Wählern in gewissen Regionen in Westdeutschland. Das ist also kein "regionales" Phänomen. Sondern schlichtweg die Folge der unkoordinierten Flüchtlingspolitik 2015 und deren Folgen wie Silvester 2016 in Köln und Co.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Außerdem haben nicht alle Ossis die AFD gewählt wohl aber auch 2-stellige Prozentzahlen an Wählern in gewissen Regionen in Westdeutschland. Das ist also kein "regionales" Phänomen. Sondern schlichtweg die Folge der unkoordinierten Flüchtlingspolitik 2015 und deren Folgen wie Silvester 2016 in Köln und Co.



Und das ist auch gut so. Es wird endlich mal Zeit für eine Änderung.


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Außerdem haben nicht alle Ossis die AFD gewählt wohl aber auch 2-stellige Prozentzahlen an Wählern in gewissen Regionen in Westdeutschland. Das ist also kein "regionales" Phänomen.


Es ist kein *rein *regionales Phänomen. Es gibt ja durchaus einen *Schwerpunkt *im Osten. 



> Sondern schlichtweg die Folge der unkoordinierten Flüchtlingspolitik 2015 und deren Folgen wie Silvester 2016 in Köln und Co.


Wenn doch mal auch andere Themen mit so einer Beharrlichkeit verfolgt würden wie zB die Zustände am Arbeitsmarkt, in Altenheimen und Krankenhäusern, Renten, Mindestlöhne, Dieselskandal, Panama/Paradise Papers ...



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so. Es wird endlich mal Zeit für eine Änderung.


Und was genau ändert sich jetzt mit 12% AfD im Bundestag? Es gibt möglicherweise wieder genauso eine GroKo wie vorher. Grandios. 
Und meinst du jetzt wirklich, die AfD würde auch mal irgendwas Produktives leisten, außer mit ihrem blanken Boulevard Populismus Facebook Trends zu generieren?


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn doch mal auch andere Themen mit so einer Beharrlichkeit verfolgt würden wie zB die Zustände am Arbeitsmarkt, in Altenheimen und Krankenhäusern, Renten, Mindestlöhne, Dieselskandal, Panama/Paradise Papers ...


So lange der Wohlstand wächst, auch in der normalen Mittelschicht, sind das Luxusthemen, die die meisten Leute nur am Rande interessieren. 
Gerade etwa der Dieselskandal ist so ein Thema, das bis auf die Grünen allen anderen ziemlich am Arsch vorbei geht, zum Dank hat VW 2017 mehr Autos verkauft als je zuvor in ihrer Geschichte ...
Auch die Arbeitslosenqoute ist letztlich bei uns aktuell sehr niedrig, auch wenn natürlich gejammert wird, aber das wurde es bei dem Thema immer und wird es immer, solange es keine Vollbeschäftigung gibt.
Bei Renten haben viele inzwischen begriffen, dass sie selbst noch nebenher vorsorgen müssen und da hat schlicht der Pragmatismus eingesetzt.
Alten- und Pflegeheime und Krankenhäuser sind immer nur dann interessant, wenn jemand selbst in die Lage kommt sich damit auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Nicht schön und ich persönlich finde im Bereich Medizin / Pflege gehört vieles geändert, allerdings ist mir auch bewusst, dass das irgendwie bezahlt werden muss. 



> Und was genau ändert sich jetzt mit 12% AfD im Bundestag? Es gibt möglicherweise wieder genauso eine GroKo wie vorher. Grandios.


Ja leider, genau das schlimmste was ich gehofft hatte, das nicht eintritt, wird wohl leider wieder eintreten ... 



> Und meinst du jetzt wirklich, die AfD würde auch mal irgendwas Produktives leisten, außer mit ihrem blanken Boulevard Populismus Facebook Trends zu generieren?


Die AFD ist meiner Ansicht nach bloß dazu gut, den anderen Parteien mal in den Hintern zu treten, dass die sich den Problemen anehmen und endlich aufhören, wie oben bereits erwähnt, alles immer nur schön zu reden und die Sorgen der Bürger zu ignorieren. Als Partei ist sie inkompetent, indiskutabel und ansonsten völlig überflüssig aber immerhin für diese eine Sache, die anderen aufzurütteln sind sie gut. Und wenn die anderen nicht aus ihrem Dornröschenschlaf erwachen, dann hat sich dieses Land, die anderen Parteien, selbst zuzuschreiben, wenn bei der nächsten Wahl noch mehr Menschen diese Rechten wählen.


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die AFD ist meiner Ansicht nach bloß dazu gut, den anderen Parteien mal in den Hintern zu treten, dass die sich den Problemen anehmen und endlich aufhören, wie oben bereits erwähnt, alles immer nur schön zu reden und die Sorgen der Bürger zu ignorieren. Als Partei ist sie inkompetent, indiskutabel und ansonsten völlig überflüssig aber immerhin für diese eine Sache, die anderen aufzurütteln sind sie gut.


Ähm, nein. Solange sie es nicht schafft, sich Leute wie Bernd Höcke vom Leib zu halten, sondern den duldet und der von einigen Mitgliedern sogar noch als Vorbild hingestellt wird, ist sie nicht nur indiskutabel, sondern auch nicht "für was gut".

Und aufrütteln könnte man ebenso gut mit anderen Parteien, die nicht mit rechtsextremen Parolen hausieren gehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und aufrütteln könnte man ebenso gut mit anderen Parteien, die nicht mit rechtsextremen Parolen hausieren gehen.



Ähm, könnte man schon, nur tut dies irgendwie keiner. 
Der Witz ist doch, gerade geistert zum Beispiel die Aufregung über steigenden Antisemitismus durch die Medien. Aber wer traut sich die Wahrheit zu sagen, woher der kommt? Nämlich nicht vom "biodeutschen Ureinwohner" sondern von den muslimischen Zuwanderern / Asylanten. Und ausgerechnet Rechte Medien wie Breitbart sind scheinbar die einzigen, die das offen ansprechen, die anderen trauen sich einfach nicht, weil die Linken einfach völlig Schizophren sind, einerseits für Feminismus usw. und dann aber gleichzeitig faschistische Ideologien verteidigen, die schlimmer sind als Nazis je waren.


----------



## Worrel (20. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... weil die Linken [...] faschistische Ideologien verteidigen, die schlimmer sind als Nazis je waren.


Ok, jetzt will ich's mal wissen:
Was für "faschistische Ideologien" genau verteidigen die Linken?


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ähm, könnte man schon, nur tut dies irgendwie keiner.
> Der Witz ist doch, gerade geistert zum Beispiel die Aufregung über steigenden Antisemitismus durch die Medien. Aber wer traut sich die Wahrheit zu sagen, woher der kommt? Nämlich nicht vom "biodeutschen Ureinwohner" sondern von den muslimischen Zuwanderern / Asylanten. Und ausgerechnet Rechte Medien wie Breitbart sind scheinbar die einzigen, die das offen ansprechen, die anderen trauen sich einfach nicht, weil die Linken einfach völlig Schizophren sind, einerseits für Feminismus usw. und dann aber gleichzeitig faschistische Ideologien verteidigen, die schlimmer sind als Nazis je waren.



Breitbart sind die einzigen, aber klar doch. 
Muslimischer Antisemitismus: Judenfeindlichkeit gehört zum guten Ton |*ZEIT ONLINE

Hör doch bitte einfach auf mit solchen unwahren Behauptungen!
Zu deiner letzten, ziemlich haltlosen Behauptung hat ja bereits Worrel nachgefragt. Auch ich bin sehr gespannt auf deine Antwort.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Januar 2018)

Ganz einfach, der Islam ist faschistischer als sonstwas, er steht für Unterdrückung der Frau, für Rassismus und Unterdrückung Andersgläubiger (Erzfeind das Judentum) oder für strikte Ablehnung der Homosexualität. Durch seine ständige Verteidigung beweisen die Linken, dass sie Schizophren sind. Denn der Islam ist genau das Gegenteil der Linken Ideologie. Oder anders gesagt, hätte der Islam die Macht, dann würde alles das, wofür sich Linke normalerweise einsetzen, das erste was abgeschafft würde und die ganzen Linken, die dann nicht brav mitspielen, wären die ersten, die an die Wand gestellt würden. Also ein absolut selbstdestruktives Verhalten von ihnen, den Islam ständig zu verteidigen.

Deswegen ist der Staat jetzt auch so in einem Dilemma. Gerade in Deutschland ist Antisemitismus immer stark kritisiert und verfolgt worden. Jetzt kommt der aber durch die muslimischen Zuwanderer, die ja ebenfalls besonderen Schutz genießen. Was machen? Die Erziehung der letzten 70 Jahre der eigenen Bürger über Bord werfen und das zulassen oder streng gegen die Zuwanderer vorzugehen, eine "Lose - Lose"-Situation, denn Kritik kriegen sie so oder so - undzwar von den gleichen Linken Leuten.  

Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle zu sagen, die meißten Muslime sind ja gar nicht so. Es reicht aber schon, wenn 10 von 1000 Extremisten sind, die anderen werden das Dulden und sicher nichts gegen ihre "Brüder und Schwestern" sagen, wenn sie sehen, dass die Extremisten damit durchkommen, Erfolg haben, werden sich viele mindestens moralisch ihnen anschließen oder einfach auf der Welle mitreiten (siehe eben Nationalsozialismus) und spätestens dann haben wir hier ein echtes Problem. Aber ich weiß, die Linken verweigern sich da völlig der Realität und wollen das warum auch immer nicht wahrheben - schizophren halt.

Und @ HanFred sicher war "scheinbar die einzigen" etwas übertrieben, es ging darum den Punkt zu verdeutlichen. Gerade Die Zeit ist ja durchaus eine der wenigen Zeitungen, die solche Themen eben noch auf dem Teller haben. Da muss man nun wirklich kein Fass aufmachen.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2018)

Also erstens gibt es nicht "den Islam" sondern verschiedene, untereinander zerstrittene Ausrichtungen desselben. Zweitens sind die meisten Muslime kein Stück religiös. Wie es in Deutschland genau aussieht, weiss ich nicht, hier in der Schweiz sind Muslime sogar die am wenigsten praktizierende Glaubensgemeinschaft, selbst wenn man alle Ausrichtungen zusammennimmt. Drittens gibt es sehr wohl immer wieder Wortmeldungen von Muslimen zum Verhalten ihrer radikalen "Glaubensbrüder.
Verteidigen will ich überhaupt nichts, aber man muss fair bleiben, soll eben nicht verallgemeinern. Ich wüsste auch nicht, weshalb man Zuwanderern entgegenkommen sollte, sollten sie das Grundgesetz (bzw. unsere Verfassung) nicht achten.  Es mag sein, dass dies manchmal geschieht, das ist absolut nicht in Ordnung.
Wenn du glaubwürdig bleiben willst, solltest du eben bei der Wahrheit bleiben und weder über- noch untertreiben. Sonst musst du eben damit leben, nicht ernstgenommen zu werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Januar 2018)

Tja, ich habe praktisch alles was du jetzt geschrieben hast schon vorab gekontert und erläutert, weil ich wusste, das genau so eine Antwort kommt. Einfach noch mal in Ruhe und neutral lesen und richtig verstehen.

Deine paar nichtgläubigen Muslime werden nichts machen, wenn ihre faschistischen Brüder und Schwestern die Oberhand haben, die werden brav die Klappe halte und mit dem Strom schwimmen um ja nicht aufzufallen.

Ansonsten, ja was wird denn gegen die hier negativ auffallenden gemacht? Und wenn etwas gemacht wird, dann meckern die selben Linken doch auch, die schimpfen immer, egal was getan wird.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2018)

Dass die lauten Arschlöcher dominieren, stimmt leider durchaus. Auch dass man etwas gegen sie unternehmen muss, trifft selbstverständlich zu. Der Makel an den sogenannten Lösungen der Rechten ist allerdings, dass sie quasi nie dazu taugen, ein Problem zu lösen. Dass die Linken Probleme negieren, weil sie ihnen nicht in den Kram passen, hilft natürlich auch nicht weiter.
Alles in allem finde ich es sehr bedauerlich, dass es keine starke Mitte mehr gibt, die sich dieser Probleme annimmt und versucht, sie nachhaltig zu lösen, ohne damit Wahlkampf betreiben zu müssen. Sowohl links wie rechts gibt’s natürlich einige Politiker, die eher der Mitte zuzuordnen sind, dazu würde ich u.a. Merkel zählen. Leider gehen die bisweilen unter im Geplänkel der anderen, auch Merkel trotz ihrer wichtigen Position. 

Dass du die nichtgläubigen Muslime auf „ein paar“ reduzierst, finde ich übrigens wiederum unfair. Auch wenn ich nicht „nicht gläubige“,  sondern „nicht praktizierende“ bzw. „nicht religiöse“ Muslime meinte.


----------



## Worrel (20. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, der Islam ist faschistischer als sonstwas,


Aha.
Hier mal eine Definition von Faschismus:

_"Der Faschismus zeichnet sich vor allem durch folgende Merkmale aus: Er ist in hohem Maße antidemokratisch (gegen die Demokratie) und antikommunistisch (gegen den Kommunismus). *An der Spitze einer faschistischen Bewegung steht immer ein Führer, der von „seinem” Volk verehrt oder sogar verklärt wird (Führerkult).* Der einzelne Mensch im Volk aber zählt nichts; im Mittelpunkt der Politik steht vielmehr das vermeintliche Wohl der so genannten Volksgemeinschaft, hinter der alle Rechte, Wünsche und Bedürfnisse des Einzelnen zurückstehen. Eine faschistische Partei oder Bewegung herrscht alleine und diktatorisch (Einparteienstaat) und versucht, alle Bereiche des Staates und der Gesellschaft vollständig zu durchdringen. *Auch ein übersteigerter Nationalismus, *die Hervorhebung des eigenen Volkes als etwas ganz Besonderes, gehört zu den Merkmalen des Faschismus. Außerdem schließt der Begriff Faschismus immer auch eine hohe Gewaltbereitschaft ein. Und schließlich zeichnen sich faschistische Bewegungen zumeist durch einen starken Willen zur Macht aus und scheuen nicht davor zurück, diese Macht mit Gewalt zu erringen."_​
oder hier:
_"Fa*schis*mus, der [...] nach dem Führerprinzip organisierte, nationalistische, antidemokratische, rechtsradikale Bewegung, Ideologie_​
Sprich: Ein *Führer *und der Hang zum *Nationalismus *ist Teil des Faschismus. Im Islam gibt es aber gar keinen führenden "Papst". Diesbezüglich ist daher sogar die christliche Kirche "faschistischer" als der Islam. 
Der Islam schert sich einen Dreck um Nationen. Das besetze Gebiet ist nur Mittel zum Zweck. Islam ist nicht Türkei, nicht Ägypten, nicht Arabien.

Oder aber man argumentiert, der Begriff "Faschismus" sei inhaltleer, nichtssagend - dann ist aber auch ein Kegelclub als "faschistisch" benennbar und das Wort im wahrsten Sinn nichtssagend.

Sprich: der Islam, den die Terroristen, die sich auf ihn berufen, nach ihren Aussagen ausüben, der ist unterdrückend, menschenfeindlich und was weiß ich noch alles - aber "faschistisch" paßt nicht bzw entwertet die Bedeutung des Wortes "Faschismus".




> er steht für Unterdrückung der Frau,


Und wie ist das in der Bibel ...? Hier mal eine Geschichte:

_[Richter 19]
10 ... ein Levitischer Mann[...] und bei ihm war das Paar gesattelter Esel, und seine Nebenfrau war bei ihm. 11 Sie waren bei Jebus, und der Tag war sehr gesunken, da sagte der Knecht zu seinem Herrn: Komm doch und lass uns in diese Stadt der Jebusiter einkehren und darin übernachten! 12 Sein Herr aber sagte zu ihm: Wir wollen nicht in einer Stadt von Fremden einkehren, die nicht von den Söhnen Israel sind, sondern wir wollen nach Gibea hinübergehen. [...] 15 Und sie wandten sich dorthin, dass sie hineinkämen, um in Gibea zu übernachten. Und er kam hinein und ließ sich auf dem Platz der Stadt nieder, da es niemanden gab, der sie zum Übernachten ins Haus aufgenommen hätte. 16 Und siehe, ein alter Mann kam von seiner Arbeit, spät abends vom Feld. Der Mann war vom Gebirge Ephraim und wohnte als Fremder in Gibea. Die Männer des Ortes aber waren Benjaminiter. 17 Als der nun seine Augen erhob, sah er den Wandersmann auf dem Platz der Stadt, und der alte Mann sagte: Wohin gehst du? Und woher kommst du? 18 Und er sagte zu ihm: Wir reisen von Bethlehem in Juda an das äußerste Ende des Gebirges Ephraim. Von dort bin ich her, und ich war nach Bethlehem in Juda gegangen, und ich gehe nun in mein Haus zurück, aber es gibt keinen, der mich in sein Haus aufnimmt. 19 Und wir haben sowohl Stroh als auch Futter für unsere Esel, und auch Brot und Wein habe ich für mich und für deine Magd und für den Diener, der bei deinen Knechten ist, wir haben keinen Mangel an irgendetwas. 20 Da sagte der alte Mann: Friede sei mit dir! Doch, wenn es dir an etwas fehlt, lass mich für dich sorgen. Doch auf dem Platz übernachte nicht! 21 So führte er ihn in sein Haus und mischte Futter für die Esel. Und sie wuschen ihre Füße und aßen und tranken. 22 Als sie nun ihr Herz guter Dinge sein ließen, siehe, da umringten die Männer der Stadt, ruchlose Männer, das Haus, trommelten gegen die Tür und sagten zu dem alten Mann, dem Herrn des Hauses: Führe den Mann, der in dein Haus gekommen ist, heraus, wir wollen ihn erkennen! 23 Da ging der Mann, der Herr des Hauses, zu ihnen hinaus und sagte zu ihnen: *Nicht doch, meine Brüder, tut doch nichts Übles! Nachdem dieser Mann in mein Haus gekommen ist, dürft ihr solch eine Schandtat nicht begehen! 24 Siehe, meine Tochter, die noch Jungfrau ist, und seine Nebenfrau, sie will ich euch herausbringen. Ihnen tut Gewalt an und macht mit ihnen, was gut ist in euren Augen. Aber an diesem Mann dürft ihr so eine schwere Schandtat nicht begehen! 25 Aber die Männer wollten nicht auf ihn hören. Da ergriff der Mann seine Nebenfrau und führte sie zu ihnen hinaus auf die Straße. *Und sie erkannten sie und trieben ihren Mutwillen mit ihr die ganze Nacht hindurch bis an den Morgen. Und sie ließen sie gehen, als die Morgenröte aufging. 26 Und die Frau kam beim Anbruch des Morgens und fiel nieder am Eingang des Hauses des Mannes, wo ihr Herr war, und lag dort, bis es hell wurde. 27 Und ihr Herr stand am Morgen auf, öffnete die Tür des Hauses und trat hinaus, um seines Weges zu gehen. Siehe, da lag die Frau, seine Nebenfrau, am Eingang des Hauses, ihre Hände auf der Schwelle. _​
Und da macht man natürlich als mitfühlender Mann das einzig Richtige:

_28 Da sagte er zu ihr: Steh auf und lass uns gehen! Aber niemand antwortete. Da nahm er sie auf den Esel, und der Mann machte sich auf und zog an seinen Ort. 29 Und als er in sein Haus gekommen war, nahm er das Messer, ergriff seine Nebenfrau und zerlegte sie, Glied für Glied, in zwölf Stücke und schickte sie ins ganze Gebiet Israels. 30 Und es geschah, jeder, der es sah, sagte: So etwas wie das hier ist nicht geschehen, noch wurde es gesehen seit dem Tag, da die Söhne Israel aus dem Land Ägypten heraufgezogen sind, bis zu diesem Tag. Richtet euer Herz darauf, beratet und redet!_​
Selbst, wenn man das Verhandeln über Menschenleben jetzt mal akzeptieren würde, ist es doch beachtlich, daß die Frau hier noch weiter hinten rangiert als der Knecht ...

Und selbst in unserer christlich geprägten Gesellschaft war es bis Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts ja noch ziemlich mittelalterlich bezüglich den Rechten von Frauen. Vergewaltigung in der Ehe ist sogar erst ab 1997 überhaupt strafbar! Von gleicher Bezahlung mal gar nicht zu reden.



> für Rassismus


Da "Andersgläubige" gleich erst drankommen: gegen welche *Rassen *ist denn "der" Islam?



> und Unterdrückung Andersgläubiger (Erzfeind das Judentum)


Das gibt es im Christentum auch. Das ist sogar schon in den 10 Geboten verankert: _"Du sollst keine anderen Götter neben mir haben."_ 
und auch zB hier:
_<Gal 6,10: ...Lasst uns Gutes tun an jedermann, bevorzugt aber unsere Glaubensgenossen.
<2Kor 6,14: Arbeitet nicht mit Ungläubigen zusammen. Denn was hat die Gerechtigkeit mit der Ungerechtigkeit zu tun? Was hat das Licht mit der Finsternis gemeinsam?
<2Kor 6,17: Meidet sie (die Ungläubigen) und sondert euch ab, spricht der HERR, und rührt nichts Unreines an. Dann will ich euch annehmen...
<Mt 18,6 (Jesus spricht): Wer einen einfachen Gläubigen ärgert, sollte mit einem Mühlstein am Hals im tiefsten Meer ersäuft werden._​
Das Problem ist "nur", daß es beim Islam Extremisten gibt, die sich auf solche Stellen berufen, die Christen aber inzwischen eigentlich alle eine modernere Auffassung zu den 2000 Jahre alten Geschichten haben.



> Durch seine ständige Verteidigung beweisen die Linken, dass sie Schizophren sind. Denn der Islam ist genau das Gegenteil der Linken Ideologie.


Hier gibt's bloß ein Problem: Die Linken verteidigen gar nicht den Islam.
Die Linken halten sich nur an das Grundgesetz, in dem jedem Menschen(!) das Recht zusteht, seine Religion frei zu wählen und (im Rahmen des Grundgesetzes) auszuüben.
Niemand in den Reihen der Linken wird sich für Ehrenmorde, Auslöschung der Ungläubigen oder Handabhacken bei Diebstahl aussprechen.

Und hier sind wir beim Problem des Rechtsstaates mit seiner Unschuldsvermutung angelangt: Ein Extremist, der zB ein Attentat vorbereitet, ist solange von der Meinungsfreiheit und der Unschuldsvermutung geschützt, bis er ernsthaft daran geht, den Plan in die Tat umzusetzen.
Sicher, man könnte diese Gesetze lockern oder gar Todesstrafen einführen, bloß ...
... dann könnte man eben auch jemanden für ein simples: _"Boah, mein Nachbarn, der hat gestern wieder so einen Radau gemacht, den könnte ich umbringen."_ hinrichten. Wäre das noch ein Deutschland, in dem man "gut und sicher lebt" ...? 



> Deswegen ist der Staat jetzt auch so in einem Dilemma. Gerade in Deutschland ist Antisemitismus immer stark kritisiert und verfolgt worden. Jetzt kommt der aber durch die muslimischen Zuwanderer, die ja ebenfalls besonderen Schutz genießen. Was machen? Die Erziehung der letzten 70 Jahre der eigenen Bürger über Bord werfen und das zulassen oder streng gegen die Zuwanderer vorzugehen, eine "Lose - Lose"-Situation, denn Kritik kriegen sie so oder so - und zwar von den gleichen Linken Leuten.


Wer gegen deutsche Gesetze verstößt, muß nach deutschen Gesetzen bestraft werden. Ende aus.
Natürlich gibt es da Reibungspunkte, wenn jemand Asylrechte beantragt oder schon einen Asyl Status hat - da ist dann in dem Einzelfall abzuwägen, ob eine innerdeutsche Strafe ausreicht, oder ob man es mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, den Menschen womöglich wegen einer Lappalie in den sicheren Tod zurück zu schicken.



> Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle zu sagen, die meißten Muslime sind ja gar nicht so. Es reicht aber schon, wenn 10 von 1000 Extremisten sind,


dh: Mit der Spitze der Flüchtlingswelle sind also 8000 Extremisten ins Land gekommen? 
Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Wenn das so wäre, müßten dann nicht täglich mehrere Attacken gegen "Ungläubige" passieren? Müßten dann nicht mehrere schlimme Sprengstoffanschläge & ähnliches pro Woche stattfinden? 
Rein gefühlt würde ich sagen, daß es etwa monatlich *eine *solche terroristisch motivierte Tat gibt. Was dann eher für 80 Extremisten statt 8000 spricht, also eher 0,1 Extremisten pro 1000 Muslime.

Sicher, jeder einzelne Anschlag ist einer zuviel und man muß was dagegen unternehmen, aber nimm doch bitte realistische Zahlenverhältnisse.


Und natürlich: weil 1 Mio neue Antisemiten (einfach mal angenommen, das wären *alle *durch die Bank weg welche) im Lande sind, werden sich große Teile der bisherigen 80 Mio Menschen im Land jetzt denken: _"Jo. tolle Sache das, ich bin jetzt auch gegen Juden"_ ... oder wie?


----------

